# Fixing sunroof ambient lighting yourself



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone think this is possible? I think the recall mentioned moisture build up in the electrical plug...wondering if it would be possible to access said plug and affix some heat shrink or something and reactivate with VCDS.

We bought our Tig in August, so the recall had already been performed but I really want this feature to work, ha!

Thoughts?

Pic for click


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

jimothy cricket said:


> Anyone think this is possible? I think the recall mentioned moisture build up in the electrical plug...wondering if it would be possible to access said plug and affix some heat shrink or something and reactivate with VCDS.


What about finding a weather sealed plug to replace the offending plug?
Heat shrink will still let moisture in not as much but it's not weatherproof.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

EPilot said:


> What about finding a weather sealed plug to replace the offending plug?
> Heat shrink will still let moisture in not as much but it's not weatherproof.


Yes this as well, more so just curious if anyone has technical knowledge as to weather or not this plug is accessible and worth while trying to fix.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Part of the problem is that we do not know exactly how they disable it. Therefore we do not know how to re-enable it. We do not know if there are any coding changes at all or if they just unplug a connector somewhere. More information is needed to know how to undo whatever the dealer has done.

Does anybody here know the specifics of this recall?

Another complicating factor is that (IMHO) there is no way to completely prevent water incursion with a panoramic sunroof without sealing it so that it cannot open. The drains and associated "plumbing" has always been problematic whether the roof is open or closed.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Part of the problem is that we do not know exactly how they disable it. Therefore we do not know how to re-enable it. We do not know if there are any coding changes at all or if they just unplug a connector somewhere. More information is needed to know how to undo whatever the dealer has done.
> 
> Does anybody here know the specifics of this recall?
> 
> ...


Very true, Don! 

Does anybody here know the specifics of this recall?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

There is a software update as well that removes the light level setting for it from the head unit. Unknown as to whether it is something that can be re-enabled via vcds.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

I have the official document that they gave the dealerships. They disconnect, wrap with fabric electrical tape, reposition the wires. They disable the power supply somehow (this isn't specific in the document) and the update also removed the light settings from my head unit.

Edit: I pulled the front of the headliner down, the plugs are right in the front corners for each side.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

noreastdub said:


> I have the official document that they gave the dealerships. They disconnect, wrap with fabric electrical tape, reposition the wires. They disable the power supply somehow (this isn't specific in the document) and the update also removed the light settings from my head unit.



Could you post the document? 

Also if someone would scan the module before and then scan after you should be able to see the changes in code to remove the light settings. I doubt they change the firmware to remove it completely since supposedly they are trying to come up with a solution to get it to work. 

Also could someone post pics of what it actually looks like on?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Even at its brightest setting it was just a pretty dim accent light that you didn't really notice unless you specifically look up at the edges of the sunroof on the opposite side of you. Not that big a deal, though it was a classy touch.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

EPilot said:


> Could you post the document?


I'd be happy to as long as I am not breaking any sort of rules. Judging by your Global Moderator title I am guessing it is ok. 😉

I can bring it to work and scan it tomorrow if you can wait, otherwise I'll have to scan it with my phone which might get a little tedious.

Edit: Holy cow, comparing to the document, I just noticed they didn't disconnect and wrap the wires as stated.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Hope they get around to fixing it, but considering they paid everyone $150 it seems like it may never happen. Hopefully someone here finds a way to safely do it!


----------



## 02vw_gtimatchred (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope they enable it soon and I had the recall done in September and still haven’t got my $150


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

*Document*

Let me know if you have any trouble accessing it.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kokRaV2PBtFzXvd4rwPznnaYLzhCkux6/view?usp=sharing


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

noreastdub said:


> Let me know if you have any trouble accessing it.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kokRaV2PBtFzXvd4rwPznnaYLzhCkux6/view?usp=sharing


Cool looks like they are trying to find a fix from the language in the PDF.

Also looks like they are just making changes in the module to remove the option in the MIB2 so the coding should be able to be reverted pretty easily.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

EPilot said:


> Cool looks like they are trying to find a fix from the language in the PDF.
> 
> Also looks like they are just making changes in the module to remove the option in the MIB2 so the coding should be able to be reverted pretty easily.


That sounds promising, I hope you're right!

A couple things I noticed when applying the tape and repositioning the wires:
1. The LED strip appears to be an independent flexible white strip that is pressed into a channel. A lot like the spline you would use when replacing a screen on a porch door. It easily pulls out and pushes back in. 
2. The connectors are right at the end, and pretty much right under the front corners of the sunroof frame. There is maybe 1-2 inches of play on the LED connector. I can see how water could be a problem where it is now if it leaked. Maybe they can just replace the entire LED strip on each side with some that have longer leads to get it all in the overhead console. 

I took a picture of each side while I had the headliner down so I could disconnect and tape them. Forgot to take an "after" picture. 
https://imgur.com/a/QKySzll


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

I can add the option in my GTI MIB2 via OBDeleven.

09 Central Electrics
Adaptation 
Interior light, light configuration 
Panoramaschiebedachbeleuchtung
From „not installed“ to „installed“ and the option shows up in my MIB2.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

EPilot said:


> noreastdub said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know if you have any trouble accessing it.
> ...


Yeah, for owners that had possession prior to the recall. Doesn’t look good for those that bought after with an updated sticker indicating it was deleted with a $150 credit though.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

EPilot said:


> Also could someone post pics of what it actually looks like on?


This! 




noreastdub said:


> That sounds promising, I hope you're right!
> 
> A couple things I noticed when applying the tape and repositioning the wires:
> 1. The LED strip appears to be an independent flexible white strip that is pressed into a channel. A lot like the spline you would use when replacing a screen on a porch door. It easily pulls out and pushes back in.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to explore this further! Here's your pics with plugs highlighted for everyone's reference:



















socialD said:


> Yeah, for owners that had possession prior to the recall.**Doesn’t look good for those that bought after with an updated sticker indicating it was deleted with a $150 credit though.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

socialD said:


> EPilot said:
> 
> 
> > noreastdub said:
> ...


Was your Tiguan built after the recall was issued? If so do you have the LED lighting strip in the pano? Mine was built 08/18 and I haven’t had a chance to look if it’s there. Didn’t even think to until I saw this thread. The sales guy made it sound like VW removes the LED strips on later builds and was in no hurry to find a fix. But we all know how much sales knows.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

ZERO815 said:


> I can add the option in my GTI MIB2 via OBDeleven.
> 
> 09 Central Electrics
> Adaptation
> ...


I looked at my controller maps and I can confirm that this adaptation channel does exist in our Tiguans. The full name (according to VCDS) is: 


IDE09732-ENG125649-Interior light: light configuration-Panoramaschiebedachbeleuchtung

<tbody>

</tbody>
Of course, mine is set to not installed because I don't have a sunroof or ambient lighting.

Have Fun!

Don



<tbody>

</tbody>
P.S. I have no idea why copy/paste from excel made those boxes and lines.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I looked at my controller maps and I can confirm that this adaptation channel does exist in our Tiguans.


Sooooo....what does this mean exactly? All the VCDS talk got me like


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

jimothy cricket said:


> Sooooo....what does this mean exactly? All the VCDS talk got me like


It means that if you were to figure out the moisture issue yourself and wanted to risk it you could reenable the setting in the infotainment system after you did the needed modifications.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks for adding to the pictures jimothy, it's a nice addition.

Thanks to don and ZERO815 for confirming the settings, this gave me enough info to try it out myself.

Out of curiosity, I reconnected the LEDs and tried with OBDeleven. It did bring the the option back in my settings but the lights did not turn on. 

Regardless, I do not know how to resolve the inherent moisture issue so I will be disconnecting and taping them up again. I just did this because I've already been in there twice and it's actually pretty easy, and of course for the sake of us all knowing.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

noreastdub said:


> Out of curiosity, I reconnected the LEDs and tried with OBDeleven. It did bring the the option back in my settings but the lights did not turn on.
> 
> Regardless, I do not know how to resolve the inherent moisture issue so I will be disconnecting and tapping them up again. I just did this because I've already been in there twice and it's actually pretty easy, and of course for the sake of us all knowing.


There are actually several other adaptation channels that refer to the pano sunroof. It might be necessary to change more than one thing. The other channels control other aspects of the lights (like whether they work with the sun screen closed or not). I did not bother to translate them all from German to English, so I'm not sure what they all do. Many of them contain the word "Panoramaschiebedachbeleuchtung" which translates to "Panoramic sunroof lighting" in English. (The Germans seem to love to combine multiple words into one big word.)

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

If we know where the connectors are and that the issue is water intrusion it would seem that a simple fix is to load some dielectric grease in to the connectors to repel water but maintain the electrical flow. I've used the stuff on MAF, MAP and other sensors in my engine bay that have far more stringent tolerances than this lighting connector and its associated current.


----------



## 02vw_gtimatchred (Aug 11, 2008)

I just don’t get why they can’t just change the connectors to something water proof


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

gerardrjj said:


> If we know where the connectors are and that the issue is water intrusion it would seem that a simple fix is to load some dielectric grease in to the connectors to repel water but maintain the electrical flow. I've used the stuff on MAF, MAP and other sensors in my engine bay that have far more stringent tolerances than this lighting connector and its associated current.





02vw_gtimatchred said:


> I just don’t get why they can’t just change the connectors to something water proof


There is no reason to believe that the problem is actually in the connectors themselves. The actual problem might well be in the led strips themselves and they unplug the connectors just to remove power from the problem area. You are correct in that the connectors could be "waterproofed" but this might not address the actual cause of the issue. VW has not been specific about exactly what the cause is.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

JSWTDI09 said:


> VW has not been specific about exactly what the cause is.












It seems that it's the led's that might be the issue going by the VW letter. 
Since the only thing that is being unplugged is the led strip. There is not other module up there to disconnect.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

EPilot said:


> It means that if you were to figure out the moisture issue yourself and wanted to risk it you could reenable the setting in the infotainment system after you did the needed modifications.


Thanks!



JSWTDI09 said:


> There is no reason to believe that the problem is actually in the connectors themselves. The actual problem might well be in the led strips themselves and they unplug the connectors just to remove power from the problem area. You are correct in that the connectors could be "waterproofed" but this might not address the actual cause of the issue. VW has not been specific about exactly what the cause is.


True—as EPilot has posted above, the issue is with the whole dang strips themselves


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

*Sunroof Light LED*

Does anyone have a pic of what this looked like when it was on?

It sounds really nice.

I know there was a recall so it is not available anymore.

Thanks


----------



## Coffeuk01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Following, I’ve searched the internet and haven’t seen any pics of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

You would have to be a back seat passenger to see it, even when on it was barely visible. Was not big deal for me since I usually drive and look forward anyway 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's two pictures of mine with the shade open and closed. I would not say it's barely noticeable either way; it's accent lighting not functional lighting. It does cast enough light when on that it's noticeable in the cabin.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks for posting pics.

Those lights are actually very, very nice.

The dealership eliminated them from a recall from what I understand.

Will they ever fix it to the point they will be usable again?

I hope so.

Thanks


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

lgbalfa said:


> Thanks for posting pics.
> 
> Those lights are actually very, very nice.
> 
> ...


They already paid everyone $150 and left them out of the 2019.. it doesn’t seem likely it will ever be officially fixed. A car company doesn’t typically pay people money back for a small aesthetic feature they would intend to fix in a later recall anyway.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

How come I'm not seeing any pics or links to them?


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> Here's two pictures of mine with the shade open and closed. I would not say it's barely noticeable either way; it's accent lighting not functional lighting. It does cast enough light when on that it's noticeable in the cabin.
> 
> Once again, I can't seem to get the images to show inline but requesting they open in a new window or tab does display them for me.


To get your images to show up in the forum, you need to have an SSL certificate on the site they are being hosted on. You can reference the photos without httpS, but the forum will search for them using httpS

I had the same problems and an SSL cert on the site is what fixed it. This was confirmed in the Help forum as well


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gerardrjj said:


> Here's two pictures of mine with the shade open and closed. I would not say it's barely noticeable either way; it's accent lighting not functional lighting. It does cast enough light when on that it's noticeable in the cabin.
> 
> Once again, I can't seem to get the images to show inline but requesting they open in a new window or tab does display them for me.
> http://rathersimple.com/glass.jpeg
> http://rathersimple.com/shade.jpeg


Click on the 2 links, instead of trying to embed it
here


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

The SSL thing was it exactly, I just had to enable SSL with my hosting company. Thanks. that was driving me crazy.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Just bought a 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium R-line on December 30, 2018. The lights in the sunroof are installed on my 10/2018 build. Haven't gotten into taking the headliner down to see what they did to the plugs and haven't gotten into the ECU to check what has been deactivated yet.


----------



## Coffeuk01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Triple6 said:


> Just bought a 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium R-line on December 30, 2018. The lights in the sunroof are installed on my 10/2018 build. Haven't gotten into taking the headliner down to see what they did to the plugs and haven't gotten into the ECU to check what has been deactivated yet.


Glad to hear they are still installing them! I’m curious when the actual fix is going to be available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Coffeuk01 said:


> Glad to hear they are still installing them! I’m curious when the actual fix is going to be available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah Im not sure that they will. I didn't even know about it until I read it here and when I bought mine the dealer never said a word about them.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

as stated above, doubt they will produce a fix since they are actively sending money out to owners. 

also, there is programming done to the Tig to remove the option of adjusting the brightness level. so even if we open up the roof and plug it back in, its disabled through the settings. 

i really do hope they fix this issue, as i really enjoyed this feature and actually miss it. it kinda gave the car a luxurious feel that it desperately needs now hahaha.


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i really do hope they fix this issue,



Ditto


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> as stated above, doubt they will produce a fix since they are actively sending money out to owners.
> 
> also, there is programming done to the Tig to remove the option of adjusting the brightness level. so even if we open up the roof and plug it back in, its disabled through the settings.
> 
> i really do hope they fix this issue, as i really enjoyed this feature and actually miss it. it kinda gave the car a luxurious feel that it desperately needs now hahaha.


Yeah but you should be able to turn it back on unless they deleted the coding all together. Which in that case, run a power wire from the door lights to the roof lights.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I also hope they fix it. After investing in the equipment and materials to have it as a feature, you would think they'd have some engineers spend a bit more time with the issue and see if there's an available quick fix. 

No clue how this works internally at VW, buuuuuuuut.....c'mon!!!


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

I love the feature but after seeing the credit on the window stickers for a feature delete and others getting $150 back after deactivation... I just don't have faith it'll be fixed by VW.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I bet VW is just using the remainder of what's in their parts bin which is why 2019 models are coming with them. After they run out they will have something in place of where the LEDs used to be. We will have to see. 

It's been far too long for such a simple thing to be fixed. I doubt there's a fix at this point. And especially since they're sending people money and crediting window stickers. By accepting money you're basically saying you're okay with the recall, etc. 

It wouldnt be too hard to wire them back up though. If you could find the positive and negative wires on each led. It should be as simple as splicing them - wiring them to the fuse box and using an add-a-fuse thing to a fuse that's always on when car is running or whatever. Almost like wiring a dashcam. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

so interesting turn of events.
on the Tiguan FaceBook group, someone is going into a dealership to get the pano light fixed! said that they are simply installing 2 fuses.

the person got the fix yesterday, so hoping they post today or sometime soon. maybe we can all get our lights turned back on!


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Got my light fixed yesterday, it took 2-3 hours at the dealership. They are running the official light fix recall program, free of charge. I can even book it just for this service on their website.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Wow this is awesome news! I didn’t even get to enjoy this feature when we got our Tig. Excited to finally try this out 

Hopefully they make an official announcement soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Sweet! Gonna call me dealer and see if they’re aware.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

PeteC said:


> Got my light fixed yesterday, it took 2-3 hours at the dealership. They are running the official light fix recall program, free of charge. I can even book it just for this service on their website.


I wonder if the fix is only for Australia? I don't think there are any official announcements in the US yet for the fix.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

PeteC said:


> Got my light fixed yesterday, it took 2-3 hours at the dealership. They are running the official light fix recall program, free of charge. I can even book it just for this service on their website.


do you have any other information? maybe post a picture of your service work order?
i checked my VIN and the VW site, no news for us here in the states unfortunately.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

PeteC said:


> Got my light fixed yesterday, it took 2-3 hours at the dealership. They are running the official light fix recall program, free of charge. I can even book it just for this service on their website.


WAIT WUHH???

Looking into this....


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

I was just at my local dealer an hour ago and they said they haven't not been notified of any fix yet. Don't get your hope up yet guys.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Damn. Watch it be some US auto regulation that will make the fix they’re doing in Australia not up to code here.


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> do you have any other information? maybe post a picture of your service work order?
> i checked my VIN and the VW site, no news for us here in the states unfortunately.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

martiansoldier said:


> I wonder if the fix is only for Australia? I don't think there are any official announcements in the US yet for the fix.


Ah yes, because we are down under so the rain is not an issue as it falls upwards. 

Seriously, why it would be only for Australia? 
The Tiguans we use here are made in Europe. I thought the manufacturing process for a simple element like this roof light, would be the same everywhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Well 60C9 is definitely different than anything we have here in the US. It’s not even listed anywhere. So maybe just maybe there is a small chance that we get these fixed. 

Pete, did you get your disabled or did you buy it that way?


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Gilley72 said:


> Well 60C9 is definitely different than anything we have here in the US. It’s not even listed anywhere. So maybe just maybe there is a small chance that we get these fixed.
> 
> Pete, did you get your disabled or did you buy it that way?


Mine was bought already disconnected. I was going to try and hook them up to see if they would turn on but I'm sure its turned off in the ECU from the factory. I get my cable for the VDSD on Saturday so I'm gonna look and see if that's the case.


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Gilley72 said:


> Well 60C9 is definitely different than anything we have here in the US. It’s not even listed anywhere. So maybe just maybe there is a small chance that we get these fixed.
> 
> Pete, did you get your disabled or did you buy it that way?


Mine was already disabled by the dealer when I purchased my car in June, it was even removed from the menu. Then when I brought my car in for the first service in December, the service manager told me to book my car in for the roof light repair.
He said, they have to lower the inner roof lining a little bit to apply the fix, and the whole thing took 3 hours max. Unfortunately I forgot to ask exactly what they did.

The funny thing is, I was not aware that my car had this feature. I have the mid level Tiguan and I thought it comes only in the top level, but the service said that every Tiguan with a panoramic roof has the light, mine was just disabled.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Triple6 said:


> Mine was bought already disconnected. I was going to try and hook them up to see if they would turn on but I'm sure its turned off in the ECU from the factory. I get my cable for the VDSD on Saturday so I'm gonna look and see if that's the case.


UPDATE: Hooked them up last night. Everything was there just had to plug them in but no lights due to ECU functions. Will find out when I get my cable if they can be turned on.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Before reading on, just a reminder that the reason they are disconnected and disabled is because they can cause fire. I too am excited at the thought of turning them back on so I get it... but if you don't address the issue itself you are taking your chances, and I can tell you these lights (while really cool) aren't worth the risk. I know it seems self explanatory, but regardless, I just wanted to make double triple sure everyone that is reading this knows why they were disabled to begin with.

Now, with that out of the way, have a look at post#44 in this thread ->https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9238411-Tiguan-Sunroof-Recall/page2&highlight=gift+card



Vasia01 said:


> My dealer disable sunroof light, but I enable again.
> 
> 09 Control module-> security access code 31347-> adaptaton chanel:
> 
> ...


For the sake of confirming, I tested it and it worked. I forget exactly what I had to do after making these changes (reset lighting defaults, etc), but I do remember them not turning on at first until I gave up and opened my door to get out, that is when they turned on. I then proceeded to disconnect and disable these settings again. You know, because of the whole fire thing.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

noreastdub said:


> Before reading on, just a reminder that the reason they are disconnected and disabled is because they can cause fire. I too am excited at the thought of turning them back on so I get it... but if you don't address the issue itself you are taking your chances, and I can tell you these lights (while really cool) aren't worth the risk. I know it seems self explanatory, but regardless, I just wanted to make double triple sure everyone that is reading this knows why they were disabled to begin with.
> 
> Now, with that out of the way, have a look at post#44 in this thread ->https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9238411-Tiguan-Sunroof-Recall/page2&highlight=gift+card
> 
> ...



The only reason they would start a fire is because the plugs could get wet if the roof was left open and it rained. The plug would hold water and when operated it would spark and start a fire. The plugs themselves are no where near the drains for the sunroof but are close to the edge of the opening of the roof on the inside. That's how they got as VW calls it "moisture" in the plugs. Personally we don't leave the windows open at all unless were in the car and if it did start raining, we close them. Its garage kept year round and all windows are closed when we leave the vehicle anywhere including the garage. Rest assured if I smell anything or any sign of faulting out, I will disconnect them again.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

noreastdub said:


> Before reading on, just a reminder that the reason they are disconnected and disabled is because they can cause fire. I too am excited at the thought of turning them back on so I get it... but if you don't address the issue itself you are taking your chances, and I can tell you these lights (while really cool) aren't worth the risk. I know it seems self explanatory, but regardless, I just wanted to make double triple sure everyone that is reading this knows why they were disabled to begin with.
> 
> Now, with that out of the way, have a look at post#44 in this thread ->https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9238411-Tiguan-Sunroof-Recall/page2&highlight=gift+card
> 
> ...



Is that enable using obdeleven ?


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> Is that enable using obdeleven ?


Thats what I used.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Triple6 said:


> The only reason they would start a fire is because the plugs could get wet if the roof was left open and it rained.


I think sometimes, a sunroof can just leak, drains can clog, and water can overflow into the headliner even if closed. Not an expert, just pretty sure it happens. Hopefully we can find more info on how they are fixing it in Australia and help do it the safe way, or maybe they will release a fix here in the US next week for all we know.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Triple6 said:


> UPDATE: Hooked them up last night. Everything was there just had to plug them in but no lights due to ECU functions. Will find out when I get my cable if they can be turned on.



So did all the coding and such. They turned on but don't have the control through the infotainment control. The dimming is controlled thru the door light setting. Can someone tell me if that's the way it was from the factory before the recall?


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Triple6 said:


> Can someone tell me if that's the way it was from the factory before the recall?


No, it wasn't. It can be adjusted separately in the menu.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

PeteC said:


> No, it wasn't. It can be adjusted separately in the menu.


 Well damn. I must have missed something in the coding or it got deleted altogether at the factory when it was built.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Triple6 said:


> Well damn. I must have missed something in the coding or it got deleted altogether at the factory when it was built.


This is the setting that brings back the slider in the infotainment.

IDE09732-ENG125649-Interior light: light configuration-Panoramaschiebedachbeleuchtung, installed 

If you've done this and still don't see the slider under settings, I believe you have to go to the restore defaults section and reset the light defaults. When I apply this setting on mine using obdeleven a number of things are automatically reset, including my name under driver profiles. I've also read that holding the power button on the infotainment until it reboots can sometimes help. Hopefully Don or someone else with more experience than me will chime in if what I am saying isn't enough.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

noreastdub said:


> This is the setting that brings back the slider in the infotainment.
> 
> IDE09732-ENG125649-Interior light: light configuration-Panoramaschiebedachbeleuchtung, installed
> 
> If you've done this and still don't see the slider under settings, I believe you have to go to the restore defaults section and reset the light defaults. When I apply this setting on mine using obdeleven a number of things are automatically reset, including my name under driver profiles. I've also read that holding the power button on the infotainment until it reboots can sometimes help. Hopefully Don or someone else with more experience than me will chime in if what I am saying isn't enough.


I will have to check and see if that coding was done. As far as the holding the infotainment power button and the resetting of the ambient lighting settings, I've tried both of those already. I will check later today if I coded it properly but I'm thinking I had done the one you mentioned already. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I was at the dealer back when mine was getting disabled and the service manager told me they had 2 or 3 Tiguan’s have a short that started a small fire. I know there’s a handful of us sitting back and waiting for you to make that post. :laugh: 

It’s not THAT critical of a thing to risk having your car catch fire. It’s not even that cool for the driver. You shouldn’t be spending your evening drives staring up through the moonroof. It’s not even that good for the passenger front seat. It’s a rear seat show.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> I was at the dealer back when mine was getting disabled and the service manager told me they had 2 or 3 Tiguan’s have a short that started a small fire. I know there’s a handful of us sitting back and waiting for you to make that post. :laugh:
> 
> It’s not THAT critical of a thing to risk having your car catch fire. It’s not even that cool for the driver. You shouldn’t be spending your evening drives staring up through the moonroof. It’s not even that good for the passenger front seat. It’s a rear seat show.



It looks like the "fix" in Australia is just to add a fuse and then re-enable the lights. This is actually not a bad idea. I have no idea if/when this might be legal in the US, however, LEDs do not draw a lot of current and fires are not started by low current flows. You could probably put a 1 or 2 amp fuse in line with the LEDs. Then any short circuit that could start a fire will immediately blow the fuse - hence no fire. Someone (with LED pano lights) should plug them in and re-enable them and measure the current they draw, then add an in-line fuse with a rating of about double that and then, Presto, a safe fix exists.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I was at the dealership yesterday and asked about the lights. Was told VW just hopes everyone forgets about it. Too much of a liability. This doesn't makes sense and was probably just hearsay. Vw obviously spent the R&D on this feature so you would think they would come up with a update/fix.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw this since I just purchased a new 2019 SEL-P R Line model, checked here on my dealers service site and no campaign showed up. My Salesman is checking to see if he's heard anything, but in the meantime I reached out to VW USA via Twitter and here is the response I received:

Hi Chris. We know it's frustrating to not be able to use all the features of your new VW. We're working on a solution, and as soon as the power supply to your light bar can be reconnected, we'll send you a notice in the mail. Let us know if you have any other questions!

I followed up with the campaign number on the thread for Australia, asked about if there was a timeline on the fix, and got this response:

Thanks for your response! I wish I had more info, but each country produces vehicles specific to their market, so these differences in manufacturing could mean different timelines. Although Australia has a solution, it's hard to speculate when a fix will be out for the US.

Hope that helps those in the States.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

scirockalot8v said:


> I was at the dealership yesterday and asked about the lights. Was told VW just hopes everyone forgets about it. Too much of a liability. This doesn't makes sense and was probably just hearsay. Vw obviously spent the R&D on this feature so you would think they would come up with a update/fix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Also consider they're still installing the light bars after the recall was announced. Doesn't make sense to me to keep installing, find a fix, even if it's started in Australia and hope people forget about it here in the states.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Also consider they're still installing the light bars after the recall was announced. Doesn't make sense to me to keep installing, find a fix, even if it's started in Australia and hope people forget about it here in the states.


They could be just using the remainder of their parts.

But I agree. If Australia has a fix then we'll definitely be getting one stateside hopefully. There's a lot of people pissed off over this it seems. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Also consider they're still installing the light bars after the recall was announced. Doesn't make sense to me to keep installing, find a fix, even if it's started in Australia and hope people forget about it here in the states.


Thanks for pursuing this further information for all us! This is exactly why I am waiting it out for the time being. Granted, it is nice to have gained the knowledge of possibly being able to fix it ourselves if it comes down to it. I will be keeping this gained knowledge in my back pocket as fallback option should VW give up efforts (which is sounds like they don't plan to).


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

The power of Twitter


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks for your response! I wish I had more info, but each country produces vehicles specific to their market, so these differences in manufacturing could mean different timelines. Although Australia has a solution, it's hard to speculate when a fix will be out for the US.
> 
> Hope that helps those in the States.



LMAO! "Each country produces vehicles specific to their market." Let's see. Australia has no VW factory, neither New Zealand. We are getting our cars from Europe from one of the few VW factories where they assemble the Tiguans for worldwide distribution!!!
Do you think the workers (or the robots?) will say: hey guys, the next ten cars will be for Australia so let's install the LED lights in the roof in a different way? I don't think so. Unless somebody proves me wrong, but you better be working in a VW factory!

I know US has its own VW factory, but we are talking about some simple lighting solution for Christ's sake! It cannot be that different.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The NA Tiguan is built in Puebla plant in Mexico, I don’t think that’s the issue. My only thought could be with the NTSB here in the States. There are some differences between the NA version and the European version. Maybe not with the ambient lighting, but can’t confirm.


----------



## wolfsb18t (Oct 28, 2004)

Anyone in Canada talk to a dealer about this possible fix? I asked in Dec, but was told there was no fix yet. Interesting to see some movement in other markets.

Note... In Canada, we did not receive any credit for removing the feature, and the recall notice indicated a follow up would fix/reenable the lights in the future.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

wolfsb18t said:


> Note... In Canada, we did not receive any credit for removing the feature, and the recall notice indicated a follow up would fix/reenable the lights in the future.


hmmm, this is interesting. I bought mine without the light enabled and a $150 credit to the overall MSRP.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

I bought mine before the recall then found out about the $150 credit then never received it thinking it would be automatically mailed. Contacted VW through Twitter and they sent a GC out to me within a few weeks. My salesmen didn't even know about the future until my wife was in the back seat and looked up and noticed it. Once I knew it was there I enabled customizations through Carista and turned the lighting intensity up all the way and never had any problems. A friend of mine who's a master vw tech said at the time back in 07/2018 that VW has been really slow with fixing recalls. I think it will be fixed but in time. If it's nothing to do with the engine/trans it's not high on their priority.

Here's a nice non photocopied version of the recall I found on NHTSA

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCRIT-18V467-8452.pdf


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> I bought mine before the recall then found out about the $150 credit then never received it thinking it would be automatically mailed. Contacted VW through Twitter and they sent a GC out to me within a few weeks. My salesmen didn't even know about the future until my wife was in the back seat and looked up and noticed it. Once I knew it was there I enabled customizations through Carista and turned the lighting intensity up all the way and never had any problems. A friend of mine who's a master vw tech said at the time back in 07/2018 that VW has been really slow with fixing recalls. I think it will be fixed but in time. If it's nothing to do with the engine/trans it's not high on their priority.
> 
> Here's a nice non photocopied version of the recall I found on NHTSA
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCRIT-18V467-8452.pdf


Did you buy it with it disabled or have to go in to do the recall? If you bought it that way the credit is already applied to the card so owners don’t just get $150. If you went in to have the recall done then you should have been mailed a Visa card within 4-6 weeks of complettiin.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Gilley72 said:


> Did you buy it with it disabled or have to go in to do the recall? If you bought it that way the credit is already applied to the card so owners don’t just get $150. If you went in to have the recall done then you should have been mailed a Visa card within 4-6 weeks of complettiin.


The ambient lighting was enabled. I then received the notice, went in to have it disabled. Never received the GC until I contacted VW and got my $$. One thing I left out is that VW said they sent the GC to the local dealer that I had the recall done with and they never sent it to me.


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

Is there an update on this? Curious if anyone has heard about a US fix.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vw906 said:


> Is there an update on this? Curious if anyone has heard about a US fix.


I don't think you're going to see much movement on this, especially if it's related to NTSB or any other certification considering the government shutdown. Some vehicles just announced by manufacturers at the Detroit Auto Show mentioned the shutdown has impacted certification of vehicles that plan to introduce this spring. My guess is if the recall fix has to be approved (which I imagine it must), it's going to be awhile until after the proper agencies get caught up once the shutdown ends.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I don't think you're going to see much movement on this, especially if it's related to NTSB or any other certification considering the government shutdown. Some vehicles just announced by manufacturers at the Detroit Auto Show mentioned the shutdown has impacted certification of vehicles that plan to introduce this spring. My guess is if the recall fix has to be approved (which I imagine it must), it's going to be awhile until after the proper agencies get caught up once the shutdown ends.



And you know as well as anyone else, this will be put on the back burner because of other priorities the NTSB will have.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> And you know as well as anyone else, this will be put on the back burner because of other priorities the NTSB will have.


Exactly, manufacturers want to sell cars first and fixes second. Selling cars will also help with the economic impact.


----------



## tango3 (Jan 20, 2019)

I went into my local dealership today and asked about the sunroof ambient lighting recall and the service guy told me there will be a fix for the recall in the next couple of weeks. Can anyone confirm this? I am located in Toronto, Canada


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

asked my dealer today and they have no idea when they 'll receive some information about that fix. Montreal, Qc Canada


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

noreastdub said:


> Before reading on, just a reminder that the reason they are disconnected and disabled is because they can cause fire. I too am excited at the thought of turning them back on so I get it... but if you don't address the issue itself you are taking your chances, and I can tell you these lights (while really cool) aren't worth the risk. I know it seems self explanatory, but regardless, I just wanted to make double triple sure everyone that is reading this knows why they were disabled to begin with.
> 
> Now, with that out of the way, have a look at post#44 in this thread ->https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9238411-Tiguan-Sunroof-Recall/page2&highlight=gift+card
> 
> ...


I have checked my codes and its the same as what it is. how come there's noting changed in the infotainment system. is there some wire i need connect or something?


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Received my $150 card in mail today. I still have not done the recall... strange. The appointment is scheduled for the end of the month.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

For easy reference 

09 Control module-> security access code 31347-> adaptaton chanel:

IDE09732-ENG125649-Interior light: light configuration-Panoramaschiebedachbeleuchtung, installed 
ENG126649-ENG126881-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_groups-pa_verbauinfo_gruppe_4, single-color 
ENG128379-ENG128424-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_einzeladresse_slave_12, 12 
ENG128379-ENG128421-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_einzeladresse_slave_11, 11 
ENG128379-ENG128423-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_fehlerort_slave_11, 18 
ENG128379-ENG128426-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_fehlerort_slave_12, 23 
ENG128379-ENG128422-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_verbauinfo_slave_11, installed
ENG128379-ENG128425-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_verbauinfo_slave_12, installed


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

Didnwater get into the led strip or the plug? If it’s a connector would it be possible to replace said connector with a water proof one?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jhonyquest97 said:


> Didnwater get into the led strip or the plug? If it’s a connector would it be possible to replace said connector with a water proof one?


Considering where the connector is, I'm pretty sure the water issue is with the strip. If there was water where the connector is, it would probably be dripping into your cup holders. If I were re-enabling the LED strips, I would definitely want to add a properly sized fuse in the line. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...yourself&p=112940987&viewfull=1#post112940987

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JSWTDI09 said:


> ....If I were re-enabling the LED strips, I would definitely want to add a properly sized fuse in the line...


Every electrical system in the vehicle is properly fused.


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

final repair coming soon(Feb 14thish). Just saw communication from VW


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Gilley72 said:


> final repair coming soon(Feb 14thish). Just saw communication from VW


Is this for the NA market?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Doubt it. Atleast we will get F'ed on Valentine's day. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Is this for the NA market?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. VW just released dealer announcement this morning.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Gilley72 said:


> Yes. VW just released dealer announcement this morning.


Figures. Just had my Tig in last week for service. Oh well, back to the dealer I go. At least VW is fixing it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Gilley72 said:


> Yes. VW just released dealer announcement this morning.


Nice! Maybe the fix will be available when I take mine in on Friday for an oil change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

Gilley72 said:


> Yes. VW just released dealer announcement this morning.


Is there a TSB number for the fix?


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

jhonyquest97 said:


> Is there a TSB number for the fix?


Not yet. It was released under the 60D1 recall notice. 

I’m not gonna post the dealer doc as it is not a public document and I’m not gonna be liable for it. But it says there is a repair being released on Feb 14th and last week there was a dealer notice to make sure we had the appropriate repair tools but did not specify what they would be used for. Easy to see now that they are for the LED bars.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Gilley72 said:


> final repair coming soon(Feb 14thish). Just saw communication from VW


Apparently a 2018 went up in flames in Edmonton Alberta a few days ago from the sunroof. It was posted on tiguan owners Facebook group. 

Hopefully with the fix there's zero chance at all for a fire. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Gilley72 said:


> Not yet. It was released under the 60D1 recall notice.
> 
> I’m not gonna post the dealer doc as it is not a public document and I’m not gonna be liable for it. But it says there is a repair being released on Feb 14th and last week there was a dealer notice to make sure we had the appropriate repair tools but did not specify what they would be used for. Easy to see now that they are for the LED bars.


If you can say, can you confirm if the repair involves replacing the LED bars? I always thought the issue was with the module.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Already headed to the dealer Friday for something else. But they said as long as the fix is in their database by then they can do this fix too.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

socialD said:


> Already headed to the dealer Friday for something else. But they said as long as the fix is in their database by then they can do this fix too.


That’s good to hear. Asked my dealer through the appointment app to see if it can be done Friday, yet to receive a response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if all Tiguans with the pano roof had the ambient lighting installed from the factory? I asked my dealer when I bought my car but he was unsure. He made me think VW stopped installing the ambient LED strips after the bulletin about the fire risk went out.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

castlecraver said:


> Does anyone know if all Tiguans with the pano roof had the ambient lighting installed from the factory? I asked my dealer when I bought my car but he was unsure. He made me think VW stopped installing the ambient LED strips after the bulletin about the fire risk went out.


If this helps I bought my SEL-P R Line on 12/13/18 and I took a look and the LED bars are in place. It’s apparent they were still installing since they were working on a fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

mynewtiguan said:


> If you can say, can you confirm if the repair involves replacing the LED bars? I always thought the issue was with the module.


It did not say. But I was curious and checked ETKA. It shows the bars as obsolete “dropped without replacement” with no new or supersed part numbers. So it will be interesting to learn what the fix is. Only time will tell so we got a few days to go.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

D3Audi said:


> Apparently a 2018 went up in flames in Edmonton Alberta a few days ago from the sunroof. It was posted on tiguan owners Facebook group...


Did they comment on the aliens at area 52 as well? (you have NO evidence this is true or has anything to do with the sunroof lighting)


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

Gilley72 said:


> It did not say. But I was curious and checked ETKA. It shows the bars as obsolete “dropped without replacement” with no new or supersed part numbers. So it will be interesting to learn what the fix is. Only time will tell so we got a few days to go.


Thank you btw for providing the update. Very excited to have this back.


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

So still listed under 60D1 recall. 

Parts to be used for repair 

000-971-648-A Harness
7D0-971-798 Foam
5NA-867-276-B Clip

Unsure on quantities used. No info on the harness, the foam is a small square of adhesive backed foam(probably for keeping a connector from rattling around?), and the clip is the clip that secures the A-Pillar to the body. So it seems like maybe the new harness will run maybe from the fuse box where it will have a dedicated fuse? and then run up to the LED modules in the sunroof. 

Should probably see these parts in tomorrow for Thursday or fridays updated recall release.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Gilley72 said:


> So still listed under 60D1 recall.
> 
> Parts to be used for repair
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, my Tiggy goes in Friday for service and hope to get this done while there. Side note, anyone know if it helps illuminate the backseats a little at night? Wondering if it would help see the little ones in the car seats at night when looking back in the rear view mirror. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks for sharing, my Tiggy goes in Friday for service and hope to get this done while there. Side note, anyone know if it helps illuminate the backseats a little at night? Wondering if it would help see the little ones in the car seats at night when looking back in the rear view mirror.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it's really just decorative and only noticeable when you actually look up at it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

socialD said:


> No it's really just decorative and only noticeable when you actually look up at it.


Figured as much, was hoping it might help even if just a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks for sharing, my Tiggy goes in Friday for service and hope to get this done while there.


I never had mine disconnected, and I'll give t a few weeks before I take it in for the update. I'll let them perfect the process a little before giving them mine to work on.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll dive in, that’s my early adopter mentality. Do you have a pic of what it looks like during nighttime while looking back at the second row? Curious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you have a pic of what it looks like during nighttime while looking back at the second row? Curious


Credit to @gerardrjj earlier in this thread:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...yourself&p=112803467&viewfull=1#post112803467


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

I just received the bulletin from VW (Ontario, Canada). The 60D1 recall is for Tiguans that haven’t had the recall performed where the lighting gets disconnected. It’s a inline fuse that gets installed. For those that have had the lighting disconnect by previous recall, VW is working on a fix currently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’ll probably check in with my dealer early next week to try and get this done.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I fall under the restrictions for the fix, so if it’s done Friday I’ll provide an update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

So for those who have had the repair done. Sorry to be the barer of bad news but this a direct quote from the recall release that just came out.

* UPDATED repair instructions available in Elsa/ServiceNet on February 14, 2019
 In all vehicles showing the 60D1 recall open in ELSA, dealers will install in-line
fuses for the left and right panoramic sunroof ambient light LED modules.
 Check daily campaign open inventory report or OMD for affected vehicles in
inventory
 Vehicles that had already been repaired under this action (disconnect power to
module) will be included in a future service action under a new campaign code.
 Owners who have not yet had a repair performed under this recall will be notified
via first-class mail in February 2019 that the new repair is available.*

So if you haven't had it done yet they will fix it with an inline fuse harness but those who have had it disable already have to wait. 

Just like any recall or campaign it has to pop up in ELSA so if your VIN doesn't pop up with any open recalls or actions please don't be a dick to your dealer. There's nothing they can do without the open code.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Gilley72 said:


> So for those who have had the repair done. Sorry to be the barer of bad news but this a direct quote from the recall release that just came out.
> 
> * UPDATED repair instructions available in Elsa/ServiceNet on February 14, 2019
>  In all vehicles showing the 60D1 recall open in ELSA, dealers will install in-line
> ...


The recall release, is it public now where people can check to see if it applies to their VIN, or is there a delay and if so how long until it’s in the recall database?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The recall release, is it public now where people can check to see if it applies to their VIN, or is there a delay and if so how long until it’s in the recall database?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 60D1 recall has been public since it was released months ago. This is a update to that recall. So if its not been performed on your vehicle then this is the fix VW has had approved. But if you have had the LEDs disabled already then you will not show an open recall or campaign on your VIN. As per the statement above those that have had the LEDs disabled will not apply to this updated 60D1 recall and will get a completely new service action campaign at a later date.

So basically tomorrow, 2/14, if you run your VIN and theres nothing then you have to wait. If theres something then that means you probably haven't had the LEDs disabled yet.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Gilley72 said:


> The 60D1 recall has been public since it was released months ago. This is a update to that recall. So if its not been performed on your vehicle then this is the fix VW has had approved. But if you have had the LEDs disabled already then you will not show an open recall or campaign on your VIN. As per the statement above those that have had the LEDs disabled will not apply to this updated 60D1 recall and will get a completely new service action campaign at a later date.
> 
> So basically tomorrow, 2/14, if you run your VIN and theres nothing then you have to wait. If theres something then that means you probably haven't had the LEDs disabled yet.


Gotcha, I was thrown off in the previous post with if you’ve already had the repair done statement at the opening. Mine were disabled upon purchase, and I have no open recalls or campaigns when I run my VIN. Funny though considering my build fell under the replacement cap for the windshield washer, but still had the old cap even with a VIN in the recall range. You’d think it would show up, instead of waiting for the special part from the dealer I just paid the $6 to get it and install myself. Maybe the dealer applied the fix while on lot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Gotcha, I was thrown off in the previous post with if you’ve already had the repair done statement at the opening. Mine were disabled upon purchase, and I have no open recalls or campaigns when I run my VIN. Funny though considering my build fell under the replacement cap for the windshield washer, but still had the old cap even with a VIN in the recall range. You’d think it would show up, instead of waiting for the special part from the dealer I just paid the $6 to get it and install myself. Maybe the dealer applied the fix while on lot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not to sidebar this but the washer cap is not a recall or service campaign. it is a TSB so if you had a service repair order with a complaint of losing washer fluid the tech is supposed to check for any TSBs that would pertain to that issue and then cover it under warranty. Now its a cheap part and most people would rather spend the $5-6 to just be done with it that have to deal with actually taking the car in for service. With that being said if you returned said part and then had the service dept actually do the work it should be covered. tsb # 92-18-02


Now back to LEDs


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you, thought I saw somewhere it was a campaign. I see the 60D1 applies to the 2018 model per the language. Any idea how it impacts the 2019 models? I can confirm I have the LED bars when I took a look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

Gilley72 said:


>  Vehicles that had already been repaired under this action (disconnect power to
> module) will be included in a future service action under a new campaign code.
>  Owners who have not yet had a repair performed under this recall will be notified
> via first-class mail in February 2019 that the new repair is available.[/I][/B]
> ...


Just to clarify,

If you had the dealer turn off your lights OR you bought the car with it disabled you will be waiting until another campaign code comes out.

Only if your lights are still on will you get called in for the fix.

Is that correct?


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

jhonyquest97 said:


> Just to clarify,
> 
> If you had the dealer turn off your lights OR you bought the car with it disabled you will be waiting until another campaign code comes out.
> 
> ...


That’s how I understand it. My assumption is that VW is trying to get all the potential fire hazard cars taken care of first. Those who may not have cared about the $150 and wanted to keep the lights on or those who just didn’t know about it. Then a new update/service action will come out for the cars who have had them disabled or those that came disabled. When that happens I don’t know. But I’ll be on the look out.


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you, thought I saw somewhere it was a campaign. I see the 60D1 applies to the 2018 model per the language. Any idea how it impacts the 2019 models? I can confirm I have the LED bars when I took a look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea how it effects 2019. Did your monroney say it had an LED ambient lighting credit?

Another note that I saw is that on one 2019 Tiguan with ambient lighting and pano roof in ETKA it did not give a listing For the pano LEDs at all. Like they didn’t even come in the car or exist. Don’t know what that means for 2019 or moving forward.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Gilley72 said:


> No idea how it effects 2019. Did your monroney say it had an LED ambient lighting credit?
> 
> Another note that I saw is that on one 2019 Tiguan with ambient lighting and pano roof in ETKA it did not give a listing For the pano LEDs at all. Like they didn’t even come in the car or exist. Don’t know what that means for 2019 or moving forward.


No credit shown like others have mentioned. In an earlier post where there is a pic of the connector in the front near the mesh deflector, I took a look and saw the same thing and you can see the same LED strip that’s shown in the pic in my 2019 SEL-P R Line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I put my vin. In and not listed yet. They disabled the lights the day I bought it. 2018. So I guess I'm on the waiting list.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

scirockalot8v said:


> I put my vin. In and not listed yet. They disabled the lights the day I bought it. 2018. So I guess I'm on the waiting list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I checked my vin today as well. nothing popped up. 

Im still thinking its going to be the exact same repair with the harnesses with a fusible link in them when it becomes available to those who have had the repair. Just a new recall/campaign number different from the 60D1


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VW just recommended that I have the dealer reconnect my LED bars tomorrow since the 2019’s weren’t part of the recall. They told me if the dealer can’t reconnect to the power supply, or they still don’t work after being reconnected, to reach out for next steps. I did ask should I recommend the use of the inline fuse, since it’s not listed as a feature on the sticker, no $150 credit on the sticker, and has not worked since taking delivery. Waiting on their response to that follow up question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VW recommended to mention the inline fuse, the dealer will know if it’s needed. No technical changes are shown between the 2018 and 2019 panoramic roof, but mentioned it’s possible that an addition of a fuse may not be mentioned for the 2019. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

So yeah I can confirm after my dealer visit yesterday that if you already had the disable recall done we are still in waiting mode. If you have not had it done they install the fuse and tinker with the harness 3-4hr job.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

That’s too bad but at least there is a fix on the way.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Taking mine in next week, since they need it for a full day. My oil change was @ 1, and need it before leaving work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

It's weird that the fix is an inline fuse... 

So, we still have an electrical issue. Just a fuse will blow before it starts a fire.. :sly:


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

I expect it's more a concern of the sunroof leaking, which could lead to an electrical issue/fire. Here in Canada it's been quite an issue. Our dealership has a number of Tiguans effected by the Recall. I expect that is what they unplugged all ambient lighting harnesses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

chris__petrie said:


> I expect it's more a concern of the sunroof leaking, which could lead to an electrical issue/fire. Here in Canada it's been quite an issue. Our dealership has a number of Tiguans effected by the Recall. I expect that is what they unplugged all ambient lighting harnesses....


Obviously the OEM system is fused. How can a fused system cause a fire. Please explain.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

chris__petrie said:


> I expect it's more a concern of the sunroof leaking, which could lead to an electrical issue/fire. Here in Canada it's been quite an issue. Our dealership has a number of Tiguans effected by the Recall. I expect that is what they unplugged all ambient lighting harnesses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YEa but they didn’t fix the leak. The just stopped it from catching fire. Now I’ll be replacing blown fuses. And a head liner if it leaks. It’s better than a fire but it’s not a fix.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jhonyquest97 said:


> YEa but they didn’t fix the leak. The just stopped it from catching fire. Now I’ll be replacing blown fuses. And a head liner if it leaks. It’s better than a fire but it’s not a fix.


This recall had nothing to do with leaking sunroofs. The concern was that high humidity could cause the lighting module to short circuit. Hence the in-line fuse.
So...this is absolutely a fix.

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCLRPT-18V467-9842.pdf


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

*Sunroof LEDs fix?*

Anyone know if there is a solution yet? I earlier heard February but it's a week to March.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Sunroof LEDs fix?*

Fixing sunroof ambient lighting yourself
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...tex.com/showthread.php?t=9259549&share_type=t

Under this thread, and yes in NA there is a fix for 2018 models that were affected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

But only if you didn’t already have the recall performed.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

socialD said:


> But only if you didn’t already have the recall performed.


So if the recall is performed are we sol? I didn't get compensated

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

jjvw said:


> Anyone know if there is a solution yet? I earlier heard February but it's a week to March.


I'd never had the "remediation" done and just ignored the recall until this week. There is now a "fix" and my dealer installed the fuses into the wiring harness. Where I don't know yet but they told me they had to pull down the headliner.

Even though they didn't disable the lighting they did reprogram the lighting system as my "accent colors", DRL option and other lighting mods have all been reverted to factory.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Sunroof LEDs fix?*



daisoman said:


> So if the recall is performed are we sol? I didn't get compensated
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


What model year do you have? Did you receive a recall notice? If you did for a 2018 model, you will receive an mailer stating there is a repair for the recall 60D1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What model year do you have? Did you receive a recall notice? If you did for a 2018 model, you will receive an mailer stating there is a repair for the recall 60D1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My18. We did the recall with no compensation. 

I'm in Canada so I'll give it time but I definitely want that option back. Loved it

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Instead of creating a whole new thread, can someone merge this with the one I reference in the second post or everyone move the discussion there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Update after taking in my 2019 this morning to get the ambient lights working. Sad news for those of you with the LED bars in place on 2019 models. 

While the light bars are in place, and the harness is present, from that point on there is no wiring to power them up. Secondly, the software is not present to activate. 

Totally understand due to the fire concern, but why even install? Oh well, I can only imagine the 2020 models will see them since there is a fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Update after taking in my 2019 this morning to get the ambient lights working. Sad news for those of you with the LED bars in place on 2019 models.
> 
> While the light bars are in place, and the harness is present, from that point on there is no wiring to power them up. Secondly, the software is not present to activate.
> 
> ...


Interesting.. well technically there isn't a fix. They're just putting an extra set of precautions in to make sure a fire doesn't happen. (Installing a fuse). If they really wanted to fix it, they'd fix the the humidity problem that causes the fire risk to begin with. 

It makes no sense why there would be no wiring in place. Are you sure there is no wiring? Wiring is the hardest part to run I would imagine? Since it must go down the pillar behind the airbags, etc. Makes me wonder if they're just using excess stock for the light strips in the roof since they don't have any parts to put in place. And they arent going to ever enable the lights on 2019+ models? 

Just a thought.

The software would be easy to activate when they go to activate it. Just some coding. 

Seems weird to me how they aren't fixing the cause of the problem - only a patch with a fuse. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well for my 2019 R Line model, build date of Oct 2018, the bars and harness are in place, but no wiring from where the harness is located in the roof down the A pillar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> If they really wanted to fix it, they'd fix the the humidity problem that causes the fire risk to begin with.


The issue is the location. Humidity (or wetness/dampness) occurs because the roof can be opened and therefore exposed to those elements.


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Getting my Tiguan to the shop for oil change and sunroof ambient lighting disable this Friday. Can someone please summarize what to tell them in order to have this repaired and not disabled? Any service bulletins/numbers etc?

Thanks


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Tarik said:


> Getting my Tiguan to the shop for oil change and sunroof ambient lighting disable this Friday. Can someone please summarize what to tell them in order to have this repaired and not disabled? Any service bulletins/numbers etc?
> 
> Thanks


Since it looks like you're in the US, first go here to enter your VIN and lookup any current Recalls or Service Campaings for your vehicle: https://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/

From there, you're going to see the same thing they will see when you bring in your vehicle. If your vehicle is one that is slated for the fuse, it'll look like this:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Since it looks like you're in the US, first go here to enter your VIN and lookup any current Recalls or Service Campaings for your vehicle: https://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/



Thanks for this resource. Mine didn't pull up the remedy  Hope that will change at some point!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Update after taking in my 2019 this morning to get the ambient lights working. Sad news for those of you with the LED bars in place on 2019 models.
> 
> While the light bars are in place, and the harness is present, from that point on there is no wiring to power them up. Secondly, the software is not present to activate.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my wife's 2019 does "not have" ambient lighting :/ . I bet you its part of the whole sunroof assembly, so its cheaper to install them but not run wires. 
Temporarily retooling sunroof assembly line is lot more expensive...

I'm waiting for my new VCDS dongle to come this week and I'm still planning to dig around for this setting. (keeping expectations very low)


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Thanks. I see exactly the same information that you posted. So, it seems they will install the fuses and the ambient lightning will not be disabled.

By the way, the infotainment screen is being replaced because of vertical lines. Had two for some time that developed in multiple lines.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Tarik said:


> Thanks. I see exactly the same information that you posted. So, it seems they will install the fuses and the ambient lightning will not be disabled.
> 
> By the way, the infotainment screen is being replaced because of vertical lines. Had two for some time that developed in multiple lines.


Are you actually me?

Mine started with two lines and then they had twins. Not a "common" issue per say, but there were a few others here early on that had the same problem.


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Are you actually me?
> 
> Mine started with two lines and then they had twins. Not a "common" issue per say, but there were a few others here early on that had the same problem.


If you have GTI with creaking suspension (that dealer cannot reproduce), we are probably one and the same. ;-)


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

I thought we confirmed that even cars without the sunroof have the setting in the infotainment which can be turned on using obdeleven or vcds. It won't do anything, but it's possible to make it show up. Just the impression I got.

If you dig back further in this thread I posted pictures of my connectors hooked up. It's simple to pop down the front of the headliner with just your fingertips, shine a light in there and see if the wires are tucked back somewhere in there.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yeah, my wife's 2019 does "not have" ambient lighting :/ . I bet you its part of the whole sunroof assembly, so its cheaper to install them but not run wires.
> Temporarily retooling sunroof assembly line is lot more expensive...
> 
> I'm waiting for my new VCDS dongle to come this week and I'm still planning to dig around for this setting. (keeping expectations very low)


Vw did not design, tool or do they manufacture the SR. They buy it from a supplier just like every other make. Their supplier can make changes at the drop of the hat....not an issue.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VW reached out and they are looking into a fix with their product specialist team. From conversations I had it looks like they’re really look for a way to fix 2019 models that have the LED bars in place. I hope to hear more next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> Interesting.. well technically there isn't a fix. They're just putting an extra set of precautions in to make sure a fire doesn't happen. (Installing a fuse). If they really wanted to fix it, they'd fix the the humidity problem that causes the fire risk to begin with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


This is exactly what I was saying. A fuse is a precautionary item. Not a solution. It's like a food company producing food that may or may not get you sick and now they ship that same food out with a bottle of medicine... just in case.



i_am_sam_i_am said:


> The issue is the location. Humidity (or wetness/dampness) occurs because the roof can be opened and therefore exposed to those elements.


Well i guess you should work for VW since they couldn't figure out that all they had to do was move the harness. It seems pretty straight forward if it's just a matter of keeping moisture away from a specific area? Do you know what exactly "sparks the issue?" Did they not use waterproof connections?


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

does the inline fuse fix is for US only. I'm in canada and my dealer didn't heard anything about that...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

duvs182 said:


> does the inline fuse fix is for US only. I'm in canada and my dealer didn't heard anything about that...


My guess it’ll roll to you at some point. In the thread we saw it hit Australia first, then at some point America got it after Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Received official letter with remedy/fix listed. Dealer did not have parts when I took my car for an oil change on Friday.


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> The software would be easy to activate when they go to activate it. Just some coding.


In Australia, when they disabled the roof lights, they flushed the infotainment unit with a special firmware, which did not have the option for roof light at all. So even if you knew the codes, you could not activate it, because the whole part was missing in the software. This is because it is a fire hazard and they didn't want people to play with it and reactivate it. This would have created a huge risk for VW, in case there is a fire. Imagine, someone reactivates it by simply changing the code, there is a fire and someone dies. VW would be blamed and hit hard. 

When they reactivated mine back in January, they uploaded the "normal" firmware, which included the roof light settings in it. Or at least that is what they told me.


----------



## VWRon (Sep 30, 2003)

*VWIssues Fix to Sunroof Ambient Lighting Safety Recall (60D1)*

Took my 2018 Tiguan in for 10K Service and requested not to have Sunroof Ambient Lighting Recall done that I would wait until VW issued a fix vs. just disable. Service Rep told me VW had just issued fix so I had it done. Took a couple hours to install new wiring harness with inline fuses to the LED Modules. By the way 2 days later received the formal letter from VW to notify me that a permanent fix was available.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

VWRon said:


> Took my 2018 Tiguan in for 10K Service and requested not to have Sunroof Ambient Lighting Recall done that I would wait until VW issued a fix vs. just disable. Service Rep told me VW had just issued fix so I had it done. Took a couple hours to install new wiring harness with inline fuses to the LED Modules. By the way 2 days later received the formal letter from VW to notify me that a permanent fix was available.


I don't understand why this fix only applies to the cars whose lights were not previously turned off. 

Why can't they install the inline fuses for the previously recalled Tigs and turn our lights back on?


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

mynewtiguan said:


> I don't understand why this fix only applies to the cars whose lights were not previously turned off.
> 
> Why can't they install the inline fuses for the previously recalled Tigs and turn our lights back on?


Well a car that has the lights turned off has zero chance of a fire. It makes sense that they would want to continue to eliminate the highest threat of being sued (cars with lighting still enabled). Besides, let all these people test it out first lol. See how often people are changing blown fuses. Well see..


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

duvs182 said:


> does the inline fuse fix is for US only. I'm in canada and my dealer didn't heard anything about that...


Im in Canada and just received a letter in the mail yesterday saying they would install the fuses for my 2018 Tiguan Highline. I hadn't had them disabled yet.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

New US spec SEL premium, MY 2019, build date December 2018

I contacted VW Care today to ask about why the ambient light bars for the sunroof don't work on 2019 Tigs. The CS rep said:

3/9/2019 10:37:16 AM John C: So, the ambient light bar feature should come on your SEL Premium trim level Tiguan. This should be on your vehicle. The fact that it's not working would mean that you would need to have this seen by the dealer. After doing extensive research, it seems that this shouldn't have been deactivated, like the 2018 models.
3/9/2019 10:37:55 AM John C: And because there isn't a widespread recall for it, I can speak solely for your vehicle.
3/9/2019 10:38:03 AM John C: Would you like me to assist in scheduling an appointment?

The rep made an appointment with my local dealership for me. The dealership called me back immediately and said after looking at my car's build sheet, this feature is no longer available on 2019 models and cancelled my appointment. I contacted VW Care and told them what I was told. Their response:

3/9/2019 12:18:51 PM Natalie N: I do apologize for any miscommunication that was provided. The dealerships are our technical resources and have more technical resources available to them than we do here in VW Customer CARE. 
3/9/2019 12:19:33 PM Natalie N: What I can do for you today is document this information that the dealership provided so our internal management teams can be made aware. I appreciate you reaching back out to VW CARE to make us aware of what the dealership told you.

So, I guess if anyone has a 2019, this feature is no longer available.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VW Customer Care will be calling me back next week with an update on mine. They want to get it working on my SEL-P R Line and are working with technical/engineers(?) since the dealership service center gave them technical details of what they found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfarrell228 (Dec 17, 2018)

Nothing listed under my 2018 SE. Hoping to have these fixed at some point.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I called my dealer today asking what the status of this is. My lighting was disabled back in August last year. They gave me a 1-800 number to call and talk to VW. The rep told me that I had to wait for a letter or notice in the mail that stating the fix is available. At this point I just have to sit tight and wait.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

*The Official Fix is Now Available*

Vehicles: Certain 2018 MY Volkswagen Tiguan (USA: 34,400 / CANADA: 15,500)Repair Available – Service Action 60D8 / In-Line Fuses for Sunroof LED Modules

Date: March 19, 2019

Issue: The power supply to the sunroof LED module was disabled under Safety Recall 60D1.

Repair:
• REPAIR AVAILABLE – March 20, 2019
• Install in-line fuses for the left and right sunroof LED modules.


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Vehicles: Certain 2018 MY Volkswagen Tiguan (USA: 34,400 / CANADA: 15,500)Repair Available – Service Action 60D8 / In-Line Fuses for Sunroof LED Modules
> 
> Date: March 19, 2019
> 
> ...


Was just about to post this. So check your bins tomorrow


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

So am I understanding this correctly?

2018 Tiguans got their ambient light disabled under recall but they will get a fix to make them work again.
2019 Tiguans ambient light is just disabled from factory and will never get anything.
2019(late production) possibly 2020 will get updated working ambient light from factory.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> So am I understanding this correctly?
> 
> 2018 Tiguans got their ambient light disabled under recall but they will get a fix to make them work again.
> 2019 Tiguans ambient light is just disabled from factory and will never get anything.
> 2019(late production) possibly 2020 will get updated working ambient light from factory.


While working with VW, I’ve expressed that it would suck that the 2018 models get a fix and the feature comes back in the 2020 models, but my 2019 that has the bars in place and may never work. The regional customer care individual I’m working with agrees and apparently from the conversations so does VW. As far as I know from this moment is that VW is working on it to get them working. Right now on my 2019 R Line the wiring is not in place down the A pillar to the controls. Plus the proper software would have to be loaded to control ambient lighting in the pano. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm confused about this myself. So the 2018's that had them disabled are getting them fixed. What about the 2018's that already had them disabled from the factory? Mine was already disabled when I purchased it, but I don't know if it came that way from the manufacturer or the dealer did it before I went to buy one.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> I'm confused about this myself. So the 2018's that had them disabled are getting them fixed. What about the 2018's that already had them disabled from the factory? Mine was already disabled when I purchased it, but I don't know if it came that way from the manufacturer or the dealer did it before I went to buy one.


honestly, at this point, best to wait and see/hear from other members when they start to receive their letters. at that point, go to vw.com and check your VIN, at that point (i would like) all VINs that would be getting the fix, should be in their system.

since today is the official release of the "fix", expect to have members here start posting about this next week sometime.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

well, i followed my own advice. 
i checked my VIN on VW website, and it is listed a repair needed.

60D8 - install in-line fuses for the left and right sunroof LED modules.

HOWEVER 
it specifically states that if you did not perform the safety recall 60D1, then you are NOT eligible for this service/repair.


luckily, i had them do the 60D1, i do believe that everyone will be getting a fix soon, as i was one of those who received a gift card for 150 dollars.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> 60D8 - install in-line fuses for the left and right sunroof LED modules.
> 
> HOWEVER
> it specifically states that if you did not perform the safety recall 60D1, then you are NOT eligible for this service/repair.
> ...


60D8 is for those who had the lights disabled. In addition to the fuses, this fix requires them to reactivate the lighting option within the software. 
60D1 is for those who did not have the lights disabled. This is just a fuse installation.

Gift cards were mailed to everyone, regardless if the lights were disabled.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> 60D8 is for those who had the lights disabled. In addition to the fuses, this fix requires them to reactivate the lighting option within the software.
> 60D1 is for those who did not have the lights disabled. This is just a fuse installation.
> 
> Gift cards were mailed to everyone, regardless if the lights were disabled.


Sorry, I'm still confused. If I had the lights disabled previously am I eligible to have 60D8 performed now to get my lights back on?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> 60D8 is for those who had the lights disabled. In addition to the fuses, this fix requires them to reactivate the lighting option within the software.
> 60D1 is for those who did not have the lights disabled. This is just a fuse installation.
> 
> Gift cards were mailed to everyone, regardless if the lights were disabled.


ummm, thanks for clarification? lol, you pretty much spelled out everything in my post. but thanks! 



mynewtiguan said:


> Sorry, I'm still confused. If I had the lights disabled previously am I eligible to have 60D8 performed now to get my lights back on?


depends, did you go into your dealership and have them deactivate your lights? if so, then you SHOULD be able to rung the 60D8 and get them activated. 
best to check your VIN on the VW website, or call your service department.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> ummm, thanks for clarification? lol, you pretty much spelled out everything in my post. but thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did, thanks. I just checked my VIN and it shows 60D8 as available so I guess I will get my Tig scheduled for service.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> ummm, thanks for clarification? lol, you pretty much spelled out everything in my post. but thanks!


I was afraid that this statement could lead to some confusion:


> HOWEVER
> it specifically states that if you did not perform the safety recall 60D1, then you are NOT eligible for this service/repair.


Especially since you also wrote:


> luckily, i had them do the 60D1...


It should be noted that that there are TWO fixes available right now in the US - 60D1 and 60D8. Both will remedy your lights with installed fuses.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

My light was already disabled when I bought the car. Late 2018 build SEL. No campaigns showing for my VIN.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I was afraid that this statement could lead to some confusion:
> 
> It should be noted that that there are TWO fixes available right now in the US - 60D1 and 60D8. Both will remedy your lights with installed fuses.


but the 60D1 is not a fix, they simply unplug the module and remove the programming from the settings on the car menu until they did have a fix to reactivate the lights. 

60D8 is the actual fix, as they are able to reactivate the module. 

i hear ya though, i actually re read the entire thread just to catch back up again on everything that has been said. im not busting balls here, just trying to help too. but in the end, its always best for everyone to check their VIN with VW, that will tell you exactly what is happening, everything we are saying is just speculation.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I had 60D1 done to disable and now show 60D8 available as a fix.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JFC. Pick up the gawtdayum phone and call your dealership. Everyone’s all nervous nancy like they bought the Tiguan on the premise that it had moonroof ambient lighting. :laugh:


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> but the 60D1 is not a fix, they simply unplug the module and remove the programming from the settings on the car menu until they did have a fix to reactivate the lights.


60D1 has been updated to include the installation of fuses. See image below.












vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> 60D8 is the actual fix, as they are able to reactivate the module.


60D8 is the fix for those vehicles that had the lights disconnected under the original 60D1 campaign.

In other words, if you had your lights disconnected by the dealer prior to the fuse remedy (60D1), your fix is 60D8. The new action code (60D8) only applies to those vehicles which previously had 60D1 performed on them.

If your lights are still active, 60D1 still applies to you, but now with the fuse remedy.




vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> ...but in the end, its always best for everyone to check their VIN with VW...


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> JFC. Pick up the gawtdayum phone and call your dealership. Everyone’s all nervous nancy like they bought the Tiguan on the premise that it had moonroof ambient lighting. :laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



i_am_sam_i_am said:


> 60D1 has been updated to include the installation of fuses. See image below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Savvv said:


> JFC. Pick up the gawtdayum phone and call your dealership. Everyone’s all nervous nancy like they bought the Tiguan on the premise that it had moonroof ambient lighting. :laugh:


And those who haven't seen it should be prepared to be underwhelmed heh.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

socialD said:


> And those who haven't seen it should be prepared to be underwhelmed heh.


hahaha i mean its nothing special sure, but i do miss it.

but have i noticed it not being on??? hell no lololo


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Just got mine fixed and now we wait for the dark. lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Gilley72 said:


> Just got mine fixed and now we wait for the dark. lol


Pics please? Would love to see a pic when looking directly back to rear seats from passenger seat if possible. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Pics please? Would love to see a pic when looking directly back to rear seats from passenger seat if possible. Thanks!


Way back on Page 2...https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...yourself&p=112803467&viewfull=1#post112803467


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Way back on Page 2...https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...yourself&p=112803467&viewfull=1#post112803467


I remember those, but from what I see that’s from the back towards the front. I’m looking for a pic to see what amount of ambient light may or may not shine when you’re a front passenger turning around and looking towards the back since I have two little ones in car seats. If it gives enough to see a little when it’s late to see if a kids asleep, that’s better than the super bright directional LEDs that shine down from the door side of each passenger. Which in turn can wake a little one up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I remember those, but from what I see that’s from the back towards the front. I’m looking for a pic to see what amount of ambient light may or may not shine when you’re a front passenger turning around and looking towards the back since I have two little ones in car seats. If it gives enough to see a little when it’s late to see if a kids asleep, that’s better than the super bright directional LEDs that shine down from the door side of each passenger. Which in turn can wake a little one up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it won't suit that purpose. You really have to be looking at the roof to even know they were there.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good to know, was hoping to get some idea especially when the top is shut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Getting mine fixed next week. Can't wait. My salesman had no idea about it until my wife was in the back seat and she looked up (no lie). I sent him a picture and then he found a brochure about the full lift of installed features per model.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

castlecraver said:


> My light was already disabled when I bought the car. Late 2018 build SEL. No campaigns showing for my VIN.


Just checked mine and same here. I wouldn't doubt we never see anything from this which I'll be bummed about. I like the small stuff lol


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

Same here.. I bought mine in Aug 2018 and they were already disabled. Hoping ours gets fixed in the next wave (1st active still, 2nd disabled via recall, 3rd disabled from factory). I can't see VW fixing everyone else's and ignoring the rest of the 18s.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Just an FYI, but, I held off on doing the recall until a fix was announced. Dropped it off this week and had the fuse added inline. Lights are still working fine.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

M Diddy said:


> Just an FYI, but, I held off on doing the recall until a fix was announced. Dropped it off this week and had the fuse added inline. Lights are still working fine.


i was wondering if this was possible.
honestly dont see why you cannot get the fix done regardless if you did the previous recall to disconnect.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

*Sunroof Light Bar REPAIR NEEDED*

Did the search and I can't find anything

Sunroof Light Bar REPAIR NEEDED
VW ACTION CODE
60D8
START DATE
03-20-2019
DESCRIPTION
The power supply to the sunroof LED module was disabled under Safety Recall 60D1.
REMEDY
Install in-line fuses for the left and right sunroof LED modules. IMPORTANT: Vehicles without an-service date at the time Safety Recall 60D1 was performed are NOT eligible for this service action.
FIND A DEALER


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

whats your question?


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

they already disable my Sunroof Light Bar. will this get the Sunroof Light Bar back and running?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

dealpapa said:


> they already disable my Sunroof Light Bar. will this get the Sunroof Light Bar back and running?


Simple answer is yes. More details are in the thread about fixing the lighting yourself. They are just adding fuses to prevent the possibility of a fire if something shorts out.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## wolfsb18t (Oct 28, 2004)

Got mine restored today while in for a 15k service. Glad to have them back.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dealpapa said:


> they already disable my Sunroof Light Bar. will this get the Sunroof Light Bar back and running?


Is your Tig a 2018 or 2019?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Is your Tig a 2018 or 2019?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2018


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Here's a question, so we bought a 2018 new off the lot two weeks ago. The ambient roof lights don't work, they've probably been disabled since it was sitting in lot inventory. That said, now that we own it, and, now that there's a fix, do you think they would re-enable them? Since we didn't own the car when the original recall came out.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

mc7719 said:


> Here's a question, so we bought a 2018 new off the lot two weeks ago. The ambient roof lights don't work, they've probably been disabled since it was sitting in lot inventory. That said, now that we own it, and, now that there's a fix, do you think they would re-enable them? Since we didn't own the car when the original recall came out.


Yes. You have to wait. Look back 1 or 2 pages. Your more in depth answer awaits.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Bumping this post in an effort to encourage people to search their VINs for open recall status



i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Since it looks like you're in the US, first go here to enter your VIN and lookup any current Recalls or Service Campaings for your vehicle: https://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/
> 
> From there, you're going to see the same thing they will see when you bring in your vehicle. If your vehicle is one that is slated for the fuse, it'll look like this:


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Still nothing for my 18 tig bought in October. Still waiting.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiguany79 (Sep 3, 2018)

Disappointing dealer visit yesterday. We have a 2018 SE that was purchased last Sept. Pano lights were turned off at dealer and rebate was included in the Moroney. Couple of weeks ago I checked our VIN and the light fix was listed. Scheduled a visit at the dealer and I thought all was good until I got a call a couple of hours later telling me that they didn't have the part.  

Rescheduled for a week later, which was yesterday. Again, thought everything was good until got another call letting me know that the fix was just closed? So they didn't fix squat. That was annoying. Rep said that VW may have closed the fix because not enough people came in for the fix. I have a hard time believing that. I think it was either a mistake on the VW recall page or the dealer is covering their arse when they realized that my SE is not "due" for a fix. 

I'm hoping that the fix is coming in waves and we do eventually get a fix. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Tiguany79 said:


> Disappointing dealer visit yesterday. We have a 2018 SE that was purchased last Sept. Pano lights were turned off at dealer and rebate was included in the Moroney. Couple of weeks ago I checked our VIN and the light fix was listed. Scheduled a visit at the dealer and I thought all was good until I got a call a couple of hours later telling me that they didn't have the part.
> 
> Rescheduled for a week later, which was yesterday. Again, thought everything was good until got another call letting me know that the fix was just closed? So they didn't fix squat. That was annoying. Rep said that VW may have closed the fix because not enough people came in for the fix. I have a hard time believing that. I think it was either a mistake on the VW recall page or the dealer is covering their arse when they realized that my SE is not "due" for a fix.
> 
> ...



lol wut?
that sounds crazy suspicious to me. i would call another dealership and see if you can schedule the fix with them.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> lol wut?
> that sounds crazy suspicious to me. i would call another dealership and see if you can schedule the fix with them.


Same. Although I don't doubt the general public has no idea there are pano lights.....we only know because we're VW obsessed enthusiasts, lol


----------



## Tiguany79 (Sep 3, 2018)

I know! Super annoying and a total waste of time. I checked my VIN again after the second call and it was true, the ambient light recall was no longer there. I should have printed it out . 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i just ran my VIN, 60D8 is still available for me.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Tiguany79 said:


> I know! Super annoying and a total waste of time. I checked my VIN again after the second call and it was true, the ambient light recall was no longer there. I should have printed it out .
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That is crazy as I see the same thing. I checked the VIN couple of weeks ago and the fix was there. Just ran the VIN again after reading your post and it's now gone. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't think they ever promised the fix for people who bought after the recall and had the discount on the sticker.

It still shows on my 2018 bought pre-recall on https://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

socialD said:


> I don't think they ever promised the fix for people who bought after the recall and had the discount on the sticker.
> 
> It still shows on my 2018 bought pre-recall on https://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


If they dont they should at least offer the option to have them fixed by paying for it if one wants them.


----------



## Tiguany79 (Sep 3, 2018)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> If they dont they should at least offer the option to have them fixed by paying for it if one wants them.


Agree 100% 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

socialD said:


> I don't think they ever promised the fix for people who bought after the recall and had the discount on the sticker.
> 
> It still shows on my 2018 bought pre-recall on https://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


 But what's the difference? Didn't you get $150 gift card? Same we got $150 credit on the invoice. So we're entitled to that feature as much as people who went through the recall.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i just ran my VIN, 60D8 is still available for me.


Can you take a screenshot? I'll photoshop on my VIN onto it......ANYTHING TO GET MY LIGHTS OPERATIONAL! :laugh:


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

*can someone post the schematic diagram for the LED bar?*

2019 SEL. See the led bar, no light, no controls on screen. I will just add a in-line fuse and tap it to nearby 12v ambient until VW starts bring it back.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

the_jeep_now said:


> But what's the difference? Didn't you get $150 gift card? Same we got $150 credit on the invoice. So we're entitled to that feature as much as people who went through the recall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


That's just what the initial recall language implied. Whether that's morally right or not is up to interpretation. But the fact that it was listed as deleted on the sticker means you didn't pay for it. And we just got a gift card(actually haven't received mine yet) locked to the dealership for the inconvenience of it being a 2 part recall that took so long for a fix.
Don't forget there were also price drops in 2018, early adopters paid significantly more.
https://www.autonews.com/article/20...w-cuts-price-of-3-row-tiguan-in-conquest-move

On 2019s they outright dropped it as a feature on the brochure feature list. So I'd be surprised if they ever activate those.
https://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/brochures/2019/VWA-10928388_2019_Tiguan_Digital.pdf


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

raymar said:


> 2019 SEL. See the led bar, no light, no controls on screen. I will just add a in-line fuse and tap it to nearby 12v ambient until VW starts bring it back.


That won’t work, there is no wiring down the A pillar from the wire harness that you see in the roofline from the LED bars. 2019 SEL-P R Line and been working with VW on this.

See below for more info - Tapatalk hiccuped and didn’t show that this posted. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

raymar said:


> 2019 SEL. See the led bar, no light, no controls on screen. I will just add a in-line fuse and tap it to nearby 12v ambient until VW starts bring it back.


That won’t work since there is no wiring down the A pillar from the wire harness, and second the proper software isn’t loaded in the 2019 models. I know because I’ve been working with VW to get mine working in my 2019 SEL-P R Line. So even if you managed to work around that, tap in and connect to the back of the MIB the software needed isn’t there to turn them on or control them. The software version in the 2019 only has controls present for the doors and foot wells. VW has been in contact with me weekly as their engineers are working on a solution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

just simply tap it into the footwell circuit. Stay tuned guys



Reihenmotor5 said:


> That won’t work since there is no wiring down the A pillar from the wire harness, and second the proper software isn’t loaded in the 2019 models. I know because I’ve been working with VW to get mine working in my 2019 SEL-P R Line. So even if you managed to work around that, tap in and connect to the back of the MIB the software needed isn’t there to turn them on or control them. The software version in the 2019 only has controls present for the doors and foot wells. VW has been in contact with me weekly as their engineers are working on a solution.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

*Looking for part# for the light bar plug*

In a '19 SEL. Just pulled the head liner down a little and peeked the vacant connectors (3 pin male. Each on driver & passenger sides). Can someone post the part number for the the female connectors?

Don't know how to post pics. Below is the link,
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AiErk9viQobn1hcs1r8FM0pIbxLy


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

raymar said:


> In a '19 SEL. Just pulled the head liner down a little and peeked the vacant connectors (3 pin male. Each on driver & passenger sides). Can someone post the part number for the the female connectors?
> 
> Don't know how to post pics. Below is the link,
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AiErk9viQobn1hcs1r8FM0pIbxLy


Im interested in doing this on our 2019 as well. Ill look that up tonight and ill post back


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

raymar said:


> In a '19 SEL. Just pulled the head liner down a little and peeked the vacant connectors (3 pin male. Each on driver & passenger sides). Can someone post the part number for the the female connectors?
> 
> Don't know how to post pics. Below is the link,
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AiErk9viQobn1hcs1r8FM0pIbxLy


Best I can tell is the plug is 8K0 973 754.

The entire harness that connects both light strips to the roof wiring harness is 5NA 971 648 A.

Unless they redesigned the roof wiring harness then the connector the light harness plugs into to should still be there. If someone can find out what parts are involved in the recall fuse fix then it should be trivial to reenable everything.


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

Yes that's correct part number. I went ahead and ordered two off ebay. Further research found the supply plug wrapped back onto the main harness. I pulled it out and hooked back into the passenger side light bar. No light. No surprise. See photo https://1drv.ms/u/s!AiErk9viQobn1hjzB2-NExaT_DZ8

Red-yellow & Brown-yellow must be 12v+-. Does anyone know what violet-yellow wire is?






alucinari said:


> Best I can tell is the plug is 8K0 973 754.
> 
> The entire harness that connects both light strips to the roof wiring harness is 5NA 971 648 A.
> 
> Unless they redesigned the roof wiring harness then the connector the light harness plugs into to should still be there. If someone can find out what parts are involved in the recall fuse fix then it should be trivial to reenable everything.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just plugged my VIN in, here’s what came up:


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

raymar said:


> Yes that's correct part number. I went ahead and ordered two off ebay. Further research found the supply plug wrapped back onto the main harness. I pulled it out and hooked back into the passenger side light bar. No light. No surprise. See photo https://1drv.ms/u/s!AiErk9viQobn1hjzB2-NExaT_DZ8


I assume that's the harness that goes from the main harness to both light strips (the one I mentioned in my last post). Can you see if the main plug is connected to anything? The connector should look like this:









Any chance you have VCDS to look for settings related to the roof lights?


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*VW dealer fixed sunroof ambient lighting*

I took my Tiguan to my VW dealer for an alignment. He told me they had a recall notice to fix the sunroof ambient lighting. It had been disabled in a prior recall. They installed an inline fuse and reactivated the ambient light Infotainment menu.

I now have my sunroof LED lighting working again.


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

I wonder if every Tiguan with the panoramic roof has the ambient lighting? I’ve got an se but can’t tell if there is a light there along the edge of the sun shade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, all this investigation was getting my hopes up, so I went out and looked at mine and the LED strips aren’t even present. The channels are completely empty. Sticker says it was built 12/18, so I guess at some point before that they stopped installing them at all.

That’s disappointing, but they appear to be pretty cheap to purchase, should someone figure out the steps to re-enable them on models that showed up with them already disabled.

I am curious if the wiring is still in place though. How did you pull the edge of the headliner down?


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

Just gently pull the edge, you will hear clicks and it pops up, you should have about an inch or so to work around or peek through. 



alucinari said:


> How did you pull the edge of the headliner down?


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Please see this thread as there already pages and pages on the subject.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9259549-Fixing-sunroof-ambient-lighting-yourself


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi. Pano ambient appeared have been deleted in '19s. I've been doing the DIY and looking for the correct circuit to tap in. Could you describe the behavier of it? Does it behave the same as footwell LEDs? full light when doors open and dim down during driving. When does it turn on/off?



pbrowne said:


> I took my Tiguan to my VW dealer for an alignment. He told me they had a recall notice to fix the sunroof ambient lighting. It had been disabled in a prior recall. They installed an inline fuse and reactivated the ambient light Infotainment menu.
> 
> I now have my sunroof LED lighting working again.


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

Can someone who has erWin Online post the schematics diagram of the light bar connector? I just want know what the 3 wires are, partially the violet/yellow


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

raymar said:


> Hi. Pano ambient appeared have been deleted in '19s. I've been doing the DIY and looking for the correct circuit to tap in. Could you describe the behavier of it? Does it behave the same as footwell LEDs? full light when doors open and dim down during driving. When does it turn on/off?


Its just an ambient light like the foot well that runs on the inner channel of the sunroof. When the dealer enables it you have the option in the menus to adjust the brightness,


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Just in case anyone wants to know how they fixed it.


Part no:

5NA867276B Clip QTY 4

7D0971798 Foam QTY 3

000971648A Harness QTY 2


----------



## Coffeuk01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Has anybody had the dealership refuse to fix your sunroof lights? I was told that since the feature was not active when I bought it then they are not required to fix it per VW of America. The regional case manager said that since the feature was not advertised when I bought it (which it was) that they will not fix it. 
I have a 2018 SE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

Tech said there wasn't a fix for my 2019 SEL



Coffeuk01 said:


> Has anybody had the dealership refuse to fix your sunroof lights? I was told that since the feature was not active when I bought it then they are not required to fix it per VW of America. The regional case manager said that since the feature was not advertised when I bought it (which it was) that they will not fix it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeuk01 (Sep 24, 2018)

raymar said:


> Tech said there wasn't a fix for my 2019 SEL


Thanks... mines a 2018 SE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Regional Case Manager I’ve been working with ever since the fix was announced has stated they have been working with engineers on a fix and would like to get it working for me. I expect another update tomorrow. 

2019 SEL-P R Line


Sent while on the run


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Coffeuk01 said:


> Has anybody had the dealership refuse to fix your sunroof lights? I was told that since the feature was not active when I bought it then they are not required to fix it per VW of America. The regional case manager said that since the feature was not advertised when I bought it (which it was) that they will not fix it.
> I have a 2018 SE.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did your car have the $150 credit on the window sticker?

Try plugging your VIN in here and see if anything comes up:

https://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


----------



## Coffeuk01 (Sep 24, 2018)

No, my Tiguan was built right before they started including the $150 credit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Coffeuk01 said:


> No, my Tiguan was built right before they started including the $150 credit.



If you're vehicle was purchased with the lights disconnected from the factory, your Monroney sticker would have included that deleted line item as well as a credit for it. In that case, you don't have a case for turning them on.
If the lights were active when you purchased your vehicle and you had the recall performed to turn them off, then you are eligible to have them reactivated.
If you purchased your vehicle and the lights were disconnected by the dealer, but not noted on the Monroney sticker, you have a right to action against the dealer.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Regional Case Manager I’ve been working with ever since the fix was announced has stated they have been working with engineers on a fix and would like to get it working for me. I expect another update tomorrow.
> 
> 2019 SEL-P R Line
> 
> ...


I hope they come up with a good solution for you, because I'll happily drop the $ to get the missing strips. Out of curiosity, what's your build date?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

09/18


Sent while on the run


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

I must say, I think @socialD had the best and most relevant thought about this whole thing...



socialD said:


> And those who haven't seen it should be prepared to be underwhelmed...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ha, I may be but if it’s in there I paid for it, so turn it on. Especially for the price paid, and it will be disappointing to see it back working on the 2018, LED bars installed but not working in the 2019, and then back in 2020 models working. 

Also seems like it may be disappointing to you, but seems like people want theirs back up and running. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I must say, I think @socialD had the best and most relevant thought about this whole thing...


:laugh:

Tape a couple half dead glow sticks up there and you'll get a sneak preview.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

socialD said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Tape a couple half dead glow sticks up there and you'll get a sneak preview.














Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VW provided an update on my case and it has been escalated from Product Specialist to the Campaign Team for my 2019 SEL-P R Line. Should have an answer by this coming Tuesday. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just got my letter in the mail. Woohoo


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

*sun roof lighting letter*

I received a recall letter today 4 13 19 from VW saying a fix is in, and the sunroof lights will work once again says it will take 2 hours to compleat the job


----------



## Agmurray (Apr 14, 2019)

Already had mine repaired today. Took about 3 hours for them to do everything. I actually received my letter today but scheduled it last week as by running my vin i seen it was out already


----------



## Agmurray (Apr 14, 2019)

Repair is out already. I had mine fixed today. Repair has been active since march 20th. But letters came out todau


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

do you guys have a 2018 or 2019?


----------



## Agmurray (Apr 14, 2019)

2018 sel


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> If you're vehicle was purchased with the lights disconnected from the factory, your Monroney sticker would have included that deleted line item as well as a credit for it. In that case, you don't have a case for turning them on.
> If the lights were active when you purchased your vehicle and you had the recall performed to turn them off, then you are eligible to have them reactivated.
> If you purchased your vehicle and the lights were disconnected by the dealer, but not noted on the Monroney sticker, you have a right to action against the dealer.


I have a question about this... similar to the other poster. I bought my '18 SEL-P in August. When I took ownership the lights never worked so not sure if a dealership disconnected them (car was traded from a nearby dealsership) or they were disconnected at the factory. My sticker has no monetary deductions on it either. But when I run my VIN nothing comes up. Is anyone else in this situation and what have they done?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

received my letter in the mail Saturday (April 13th).
havent called and scheduled anything yet...still waiting to here back if they received the GLI or Arteon...if they have, i may be leaving with something other than my Tig...


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

received my letter the same day.
haven't setup the appointment yet though...


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

vw906 said:


> I have a question about this... similar to the other poster. I bought my '18 SEL-P in August. When I took ownership the lights never worked so not sure if a dealership disconnected them (car was traded from a nearby dealsership) or they were disconnected at the factory. My sticker has no monetary deductions on it either. But when I run my VIN nothing comes up. Is anyone else in this situation and what have they done?


I'm in the same boat. The recall doesn't come up because we're ineligible for the fix. I believe ours was deactivated by the dealership. The last hope is to actually talk to a VW technician and see if they'd hook it back up as a side job? This would cost you $$ though


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

Has anyone in Canada received any information on the sunroof LED fix yet?


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

Got ours Friday for my wifes SEL as well.

Kyle


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

Munnjo said:


> Has anyone in Canada received any information on the sunroof LED fix yet?


Yes the fix is available. Went in for an oil change last week and had mine fixed..

https://i.imgur.com/EljdkHA.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/Z1cbQ4T.jpg


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Just pulled out my window sticker to see if the $150 credit is on it. Sure enough it is so looks like I'm sol.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

our window sticker still has the ambient lighting listed and no $150 credit. It can disabled. Should I wait to get some sort of notice?


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

Amazing - mine is almost due for an oil change so I'll be sure to ask when I book the appointment. Thanks a lot. Cheers


----------



## Luzern (Apr 17, 2019)

I took my 2018 Tiguan SE in today for the 60D8 recall letter I received. They told me they completed the recall today on my invoice. Waited till the sun went down, started the car, ensures the headlights were on, but no lights on the sunroof. Looked at the infotainment settings and no ambient lighting options for the sunroof. Will call them tomorrow and see if they maybe they just forgot to update the software and only replaced the 3 parts listed on the invoice.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DaveEd83 said:


> Yes the fix is available. Went in for an oil change last week and had mine fixed..
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/EljdkHA.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Z1cbQ4T.jpg


Looks good, hopefully get positive news from VW for my 2019. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## c11 (Apr 18, 2019)

DaveEd83 said:


> Yes the fix is available. Went in for an oil change last week and had mine fixed..
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/EljdkHA.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Z1cbQ4T.jpg


here in Canada also. I've checked with the service consultant, he is saying "I checked your vehicle, unfortunately your vehicle was not in service during the recall 60d1. As a result for all those vehicles VW has permanently disabled that feature in all tiguans during that time."


----------



## Luzern (Apr 17, 2019)

I took mine back and they updated the software to show the rooftop lighting option under light settings. So if you take yours in make sure they install the update and option shows before you drive off.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

scheduled my appointment for tomorrow morning.
they will also be performing the cowl hood recall too.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Got mine done today. It came disabled on my 2018 Highline when I bought it so I didn’t know how cool it was...it might sound silly, but I’m loving the ambient lighting around the sunroof! :laugh:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> scheduled my appointment for tomorrow morning.
> they will also be performing the cowl hood recall too.


There's a friggin cowl hood recall now too?


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

JimGravelle said:


> Got mine done today. It came disabled on my 2018 Highline when I bought it so I didn’t know how cool it was...it might sound silly, but I’m loving the ambient lighting around the sunroof! :laugh:


So did you get a letter? Mine also came disabled but I never had the recalls listed for my VIN. 

I contacted VW and told them I didn't have a credit on my sticker and never got notifications about the the recalls. She got back to me and said she got a "copy" of my sticker and the credit was listed on it, but sure enough my actual sticker doesn't have it. She said she would mail me a copy of my sticker which makes zero sense to me. Anyways I'm wondering how I can get my lights turned on. Like you, it may seem silly, but it's something that I really want.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

vw906 said:


> So did you get a letter? Mine also came disabled but I never had the recalls listed for my VIN.
> 
> I contacted VW and told them I didn't have a credit on my sticker and never got notifications about the the recalls. She got back to me and said she got a "copy" of my sticker and the credit was listed on it, but sure enough my actual sticker doesn't have it. She said she would mail me a copy of my sticker which makes zero sense to me. Anyways I'm wondering how I can get my lights turned on. Like you, it may seem silly, but it's something that I really want.


I don't think it seems silly at all. I think they should fix all of their cars that were supposed to have come with this feature. The lights themselves do add something for the passengers at night, and I think the biggest benefit from my perspective is when I open the door to get out of my car when it's dark outside, it seems brighter than it did without them.

You may want to investigate this window sticker thing too. The dealer was supposed to swap out the sticker pre-sale after disconnecting and disabling the lights, and of course you should have paid that much less. If you didn't, it's up to you to make a stink about it or not. Either way, it sounds like your car made it to the dealer with the lights otherwise it would have come with the correct sticker from the factory? Meaning the wires should be there and they should be able to fix it is my guess.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah that sounds like the dealer neglected to update the sticker before they sold it. So bottom line I would fight for the dealer itself to pay for them to be activated.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

vw906 said:


> So did you get a letter? Mine also came disabled but I never had the recalls listed for my VIN.
> 
> I contacted VW and told them I didn't have a credit on my sticker and never got notifications about the the recalls. She got back to me and said she got a "copy" of my sticker and the credit was listed on it, but sure enough my actual sticker doesn't have it. She said she would mail me a copy of my sticker which makes zero sense to me. Anyways I'm wondering how I can get my lights turned on. Like you, it may seem silly, but it's something that I really want.


Yes, I got a letter from VW earlier in the week, so I had it done right away. I didn't get any rebate or credit when I purchased the vehicle...I didn't even know the ambient lighting issue existed. 

So let me get this straight: if you got a rebate/credit you can't get the ambient lighting fixed for free under warranty? That seems ridiculous to me. I'm sure they'd be willing to do it if you pay.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

had my dealer perform the 2 recalls.
fixed the ambient lighting and the hood cowl recall.


as for the ambient lighting, i had forgotten how lack luster they are. its been so long since i have had them on, that i still dont even notice them while they are on now.
glad to have them back on, so thankful that VW worked on getting a fix and hope the others get one too.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

any updates with 2019 TIG?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

1054521247 said:


> any updates with 2019 TIG?


I'm bit confused. It was mentioned multiple times that 2019 did not get ambient light, done! There is nothing VW will do for your, you can try to enable it yourself but that's it. 
Or are you looking for some other information?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> any updates with 2019 TIG?


Nothing yet, should hear a decision in the next few days. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

We just received our 2019, and understand the roof light delete, but the door sills/scuff plates don't light up, even though it appears to have an LED strip embedded.

Off hand, does anyone know if this is a normal consequence of the roof delete, or something we'll need service on?

[I think I saw another posted mention this, but I can't find it at the moment.]


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019 here and the door ambient lighting and footwell lighting works as seen in the MIB when you control/play with lighting settings. The roof, while the LED strips are present do not work. The wiring and wire harness is not present and the software needed to control is not installed. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

For those with 2019 models with LED bars in the roof, here is the response from Regional Case Manager:

“Based on the review and information listed on your vehicle’s Monroney label, your sunroofs Ambient lighting is strictly there for uniformed appearance with other Tiguans, and will not be connected.

I know that you were hoping it would be able to be connected, but due to the way that the vehicle was manufactured, we are unable to retrofit the vehicle with the required wiring systems.”

Never had it, can’t miss it, so not really a loss. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 2019 here and the door ambient lighting and footwell lighting works as seen in the MIB when you control/play with lighting settings. The roof, while the LED strips are present do not work. The wiring and wire harness is not present and the software needed to control is not installed.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Tested it just now while dark enough. Only 2 options in the system, one for door, one for footwell. Neither does anything for the scuff plate strip. 

Will report back when I confirm with VW if expected, or a fault.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

phlegm said:


> Tested it just now while dark enough. Only 2 options in the system, one for door, one for footwell. Neither does anything for the scuff plate strip.
> 
> Will report back when I confirm with VW if expected, or a fault.


The scuff plate strip isn’t controlled, I would imagine VW doesn’t consider that an interior light since the door covers it shut and you’re driving. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The scuff plate strip isn’t controlled, I would imagine VW doesn’t consider that an interior light since the door covers it shut and you’re driving.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Got it, thanks. It's not giving any light currently, so I'll get it checked.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

phlegm said:


> Got it, thanks. It's not giving any light currently, so I'll get it checked.


If you’re not seeing light at all have VW look at it. I have the door sill and it lights up. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## LadyR (Apr 25, 2019)

We had our 2018 Tiguan in the dealership this morning for another issue (chugging washer fluid and malfunctioning GPS) and they reconnected the ambient lighting in the ceiling. They said they had come up with a fix for it. I was surprised. I thought they'd never bother fixing that when they obviously have bigger things to work on.. like the chugging casing fluid issue.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

My wife and I have a 2019 and our dealer said that it will be fixed even though it doesn't come up as a recall. As long as it was installed from the factory disconnected, it can still be fixed under the recall.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> My wife and I have a 2019 and our dealer said that it will be fixed even though it doesn't come up as a recall. As long as it was installed from the factory disconnected, it can still be fixed under the recall.


When was your build date? Mine was built in September and from what I was told from VW is the bars in the 2019 model are only in their to have uniformity. The wiring needed is not in place and engineers consulted stated the way the 2019s were built after the recall don’t allow a retrofit. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> When was your build date? Mine was built in September and from what I was told from VW is the bars in the 2019 model are only in their to have uniformity. The wiring needed is not in place and engineers consulted stated the way the 2019s were built after the recall don’t allow a retrofit.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


October 2018. Mine were installed from the factory and I had them working using Rosstech. I shut them off after I knew they worked.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good luck, but I doubt it’s going to happen. My dealer took a look at my 2019, and the harness and wiring down the A pillar is not present and neither is the proper software version to control the lighting through the MIB. 

Dealer even recommended don’t do it, if it could even be done they said, since getting all up in the A pillar may introduce rattles. 

That’s why I reached out to VW and got it escalated up to engineers working through the regional case manager. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Good luck, but I doubt it’s going to happen. My dealer took a look at my 2019, and the harness and wiring down the A pillar is not present and neither is the proper software version to control the lighting through the MIB.
> 
> Dealer even recommended don’t do it, if it could even be done they said, since getting all up in the A pillar may introduce rattles.
> 
> ...


Only thing that had to be removed was the headliner from what I was told. In my car, the wiring is already there and the only thing they need to do it turn it on in Vagcom. The plugs are disconnected from the lights and are taped off closer to the sun visors. If the lights are already installed in the sunroof from the factory, the wiring will already be there. There is no need to remove the A pillar at all.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting since mine are not present. Just the LED bars. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Interesting since mine are not present. Just the LED bars.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


In my opinion, sounds like a dealer doesn't want to turn them on for you. You say that your LED bars are there, why would they change the wiring harness for the car and omit the plugs?? Not to mention yours was built a month before mine.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I’d love to see a pic of the area where the LED bars lead down into the A pillar and compare. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea I’d love to see a pic of the area where the LED bars lead down into the A pillar and compare.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


When I hooked mine up, It was a total bitch to get everything apart to get to them. I actually cheated a little and cut the tape that was holding the plugs away from the light bar ends. If I can get a few picks from the sunroof opening, I'll send them to you.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That would be great. Thanks!


Sent while on the run


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If you’re not seeing light at all have VW look at it. I have the door sill and it lights up.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Covered this in a similar thread, but for completeness I'll also post here. VW Canada indicates that both sunroof and door sill lighting was removed in 2019.


----------



## Sfomark (Sep 2, 2018)

Just received a fix letter from VW saying they will install inline fuses to the left and right sunroof led modules and to call to make an appointment work will take less than 2 hours. Once completed lighting will be restored. All work is free of charge


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

jhonyquest97 said:


> For easy reference
> 
> 09 Control module-> security access code 31347-> adaptaton chanel:
> 
> ...




tried this on my 2019 why it doesnt work? does anyone know how to lower the roof cover so i can check if the plug is plugged ?


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

received plugs from ebay. Ready to hook them up to the ambient circuit on '19 SEL... Can someone post a schematic diagram for the sunroof lighting bars? The interface seems to have 3 wires, must be +12, GND and ???:screwy:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

raymar said:


> received plugs from ebay. Ready to hook them up to the ambient circuit on '19 SEL... Can someone post a schematic diagram for the sunroof lighting bars? The interface seems to have 3 wires, must be +12, GND and ???:screwy:


There are actually 3 wires going into the connector and this is something on my todo list in near future. I can get you pin out tonight but If I recall correctly positive wire is sourced from a position 8 fuse in fuse holder in driver footwell. GND is sourced somewhere in the roof ground connection and there is one more wire  . I believe this is how VW will run wires for 2020 models from factory, I might be wrong but since I saw that the circuit is now fused that makes me believe that must be an updated circuit.

I'm sure you can hack it up and just to + - connection, but why if you could do a proper job


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> There are actually 3 wires going into the connector and this is something on my todo list in near future. I can get you pin out tonight but If I recall correctly positive wire is sourced from a position 8 fuse in fuse holder in driver footwell. GND is sourced somewhere in the roof ground connection and there is one more wire  . I believe this is how VW will run wires for 2020 models from factory, I might be wrong but since I saw that the circuit is now fused that makes me believe that must be an updated circuit.
> 
> I'm sure you can hack it up and just to + - connection, but why if you could do a proper job


I'd be interested in this pin out. 

Also if anyone has had the recall performed. If you could send pics of how the fuse was installed & type of fuse/ pics of fuse, and where it was installed that would be great.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Just got my wife's 18 tig back from a leaky pano roof repair and to our surprise they turned the lights back on. Never even asked about it.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> I'd be interested in this pin out.
> 
> Also if anyone has had the recall performed. If you could send pics of how the fuse was installed & type of fuse/ pics of fuse, and where it was installed that would be great.


Here is what I'm planning to do on our 2019. Disclaimer, I have not done it yet. I think this is how VW will wire ambient light in 2020 models because the circuit is already grounded.

Ok so there are two 4 pin connectors and the left and right.

Pin1(+) - Wires coming from pin1 from both connectors meet in roof wiring which eventually traces to position#8 10A fuse in fuse holder in drivers footwell
Pin2 (Lin Bus) - Wires from pin 2 from both connectors also meet in wiring harness in roof wiring. This wire eventually travels to Central Electrical Module 73Pin connector pin position 29.
Pin 3 - Empty
Pin 4 (Ground)- Wires from both connectors pin 4 meet in roof wiring harness and this wire is eventually grounded to the chassis in drivers lower A pillar.


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Here is what I'm planning to do on our 2019. Disclaimer, I have not done it yet. I think this is how VW will wire ambient light in 2020 models because the circuit is already grounded.
> 
> Ok so there are two 4 pin connectors and the left and right.
> 
> ...


Great info! Will test them out and report back


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

raymar said:


> Great info! Will test them out and report back


After that I assume youll have to go to VCDS 09 - Central Module to enable the lights. Someone posted adaption channels earlier.

Let me know how it goes, what you learned :thumbup:


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

Dug a little more into the situation today (on '19 SEL). Decided not to go with the factory route. Here what I have found so far,

The connector that goes to the LEDs is a constant power.
The "lights" are fiber optic strings(which I don't like), not LED strips
The module is not waterproofed! Pops the cover off and chips are exposed

see some pics,

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1otxjaiGm-bgtKHRCvgTLM3VpVSXmDCYO/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GhVpay42QKHASi50zdehBTmPPHpAAsnz/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pMQ7kRrAXawGIjpccAIcbfVokb9EOh2Y/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xvOzsb8pKIM17fzRuW_2UIulAXkctCwl/view?usp=sharing

I'll look for 1/8" OD led strings to replace the fibers


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

raymar said:


> Dug a little more into the situation today (on '19 SEL). Decided not to go with the factory route. Here what I have found so far,
> 
> The connector that goes to the LEDs is a constant power.
> The "lights" are fiber optic strings(which I don't like), not LED strips
> ...


Thanks for the pictures.
You could add additional inline fuse to positive wire just to really make sure ambient light is individually fused. In addition you can waterproof that small module.
Anyway, that just my opinion. Looking forward to your final results :thumbup:


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

does anyone have instruction about dropping the headliner a little so i can plug my lights back. i want to see if 2019 works by using obdeleven turn on


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

1054521247 said:


> does anyone have instruction about dropping the headliner a little so i can plug my lights back. i want to see if 2019 works by using obdeleven turn on


You will have to remove the sun visors and the upper center console. The headliner is just popped in around the sunroof opening, a slight pulling downward on the egde will pop it loose. After you get all that down, the plugs for the roof lights will be taped to the wire loom that runs above the sun visors.


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

Yes just pull the edge of the liner around the sunroof, it will pop out, insert a screwdriver handle you will have about 3-4 inches work spaces, the plug is taped back under the sunroof opener.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

1054521247 said:


> does anyone have instruction about dropping the headliner a little so I can plug my lights back. I want to see if 2019 works by using obdeleven turn on


Here is what I ended up doing. 

I found the Offical VW doc (https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCRIT-18V467-9826.pdf) when googleing the harness adapter. It looks like the VW doc was submitted to the NHTSA which in turn left the doc open to the internet since its a safety recall/ or because the government is lazy WHO KNEW. 

The doc details out how to perform the install by dropping the headliner but the other guys here are right; you can pull the headliner down using a bone tool or a screwdriver wrapped in paper or tape to prevent marring. I just used my hands and gently pulled down the headliner. 

Also if you give the part numbers for the harness/inline fuse to your dealership, you can buy the harness/inline fuses which is what I did. 


Then follow the coding that was posted previously:


```
09 Control module-> security access code 31347-> adaptaton chanel:

IDE09732-ENG125649-Interior light: light configuration-Panoramaschiebedachbeleuchtung, installed 
ENG126649-ENG126881-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_groups-pa_verbauinfo_gruppe_4, single-color 
ENG128379-ENG128424-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_einzeladresse_slave_12, 12 
ENG128379-ENG128421-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_einzeladresse_slave_11, 11 
ENG128379-ENG128423-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_fehlerort_slave_11, 18 
ENG128379-ENG128426-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_fehlerort_slave_12, 23 
ENG128379-ENG128422-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_verbauinfo_slave_11, installed
ENG128379-ENG128425-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_verbauinfo_slave_12, installed

IDE11477-ENG128661-Interior lighting: parameter-p_ambientelicht_verbauinformation_HMI_3, 00001000
```
I had to reset my "Ambient Lighting" in the car settings for them to turn on. 

Best of Luck All!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> Here is what I ended up doing, however there are "issues" that I have a workaround for at the bottom so your mileage may vary.
> 
> I found the Offical VW doc (https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCRIT-18V467-9826.pdf) when googleing the harness adapter. It looks like the VW doc was submitted to the NHTSA which in turn left the doc open to the internet since its a safety recall/ or because the government is lazy WHO KNEW.
> 
> ...


What year vehicle is your Tiggy? I take my 2019 R Line in on Wednesday to have cameras calibrated since my windshield cracked for no apparent reason. You order the foam also? Total cost for parts? How long would you say to install?

Thanks!


Sent while on the run


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> Here is what I ended up doing, however there are "issues" that I have a workaround for at the bottom so your mileage may vary.
> 
> I found the Offical VW doc (https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCRIT-18V467-9826.pdf) when googleing the harness adapter. It looks like the VW doc was submitted to the NHTSA which in turn left the doc open to the internet since its a safety recall/ or because the government is lazy WHO KNEW.
> 
> ...


is the inline fuse plug and play or do i need to splice into the wire?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> is the inline fuse plug and play or do i need to splice into the wire?


Did you download the pdf?


Sent while on the run


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you download the pdf?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


haha thanks just see the link


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What year vehicle is your Tiggy? I take my 2019 R Line in on Wednesday to have cameras calibrated since my windshield cracked for no apparent reason. You order the foam also? Total cost for parts? How long would you say to install?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


I have a 2018 SEL-P R-Line, but my monroney sticker had the $150 credit. I did order the foam since its like $0.78 per square and you need 3, but I ended up not using it and just tucked the cable up there. If I hear it moving around up there ill put the foam in. The install took about an hour by just pulling the headliner down a little and running though VCDS. 

You can order the parts from VW of Stockton online but you will have to pay shipping. 

Harness: https://parts.vwofstockton.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-harness-000971648a
Foam: https://parts.vwofstockton.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-foam-7d0971798

Price breakdown:
Foam $0.78 Cents x 3
Harness $6.61 x 2
Total: $15.56 




1054521247 said:


> is the inline fuse plug and play or do i need to splice into the wire?


I think you may have it figured out by now, but the fuse is plug and play. The female connector is in the foam end of the harness. (Not my picture just found on the web)


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

I can't take the headliner down. Can anyone show me a short video on how to separate the headlines from whatever is holding it in place? Thank you!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> I have a 2018 SEL-P R-Line, but my monroney sticker had the $150 credit. I did order the foam since its like $0.78 per square and you need 3, but I ended up not using it and just tucked the cable up there. If I hear it moving around up there ill put the foam in. The install took about an hour by just pulling the headliner down a little and running though VCDS.
> 
> You can order the parts from VW of Stockton online but you will have to pay shipping.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Parts ordered!


Sent while on the run


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> Here is what I ended up doing, however there are "issues" that I have a workaround for at the bottom so your mileage may vary.
> 
> I found the Offical VW doc (https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCRIT-18V467-9826.pdf) when googleing the harness adapter. It looks like the VW doc was submitted to the NHTSA which in turn left the doc open to the internet since its a safety recall/ or because the government is lazy WHO KNEW.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the information got the part yesterday and had it installed earlier and it worked great. 2019 SEL-P R-Line it works but same "issue" there is not an individual adjustment for the roof light had to use adjust all. 
sorry for the blurry photo. 








https://ibb.co/DRbxQJy


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> Thank you for the information got the part yesterday and had it installed earlier and it worked great. 2019 SEL-P R-Line it works but same "issue" there is not an individual adjustment for the roof light had to use adjust all.
> sorry for the blurry photo.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, my parts show up tomorrow but still waiting to get this windshield replaced, cameras calibrated and windshield tint applied. Then time to tackle the pano LEDs. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

1054521247 said:


> Thank you for the information got the part yesterday and had it installed earlier and it worked great. 2019 SEL-P R-Line it works but same "issue" there is not an individual adjustment for the roof light had to use adjust all.
> sorry for the blurry photo.
> 
> 
> ...





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good, my parts show up tomorrow but still waiting to get this windshield replaced, cameras calibrated and windshield tint applied. Then time to tackle the pano LEDs.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Looks Great! Also I did a diff on a Adaptations map of a SEL-P that had it enabled and found the last bit that needs to be changed

IDE11477-ENG128661-Interior lighting: parameter-p_ambientelicht_verbauinformation_HMI_3, 00001000

My old value was 00000000 new value is 00001000.

The roof now shows in the menu.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> Looks Great! Also I did a diff on a Adaptations map of a SEL-P that had it enabled and found the last bit that needs to be changed
> 
> IDE11477-ENG128661-Interior lighting: parameter-p_ambientelicht_verbauinformation_HMI_3, 00001000
> 
> ...




how do i enable it with obdeleven? can you make the code in detail


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

So let me get this right. For about $15 you can simply install the new harnesses and switch the ambient lighting on by adjusting_ all_ the ambient lights through the infotainment system? If individual adjustment is preferred, you have to make VCDS changes...but I think I'm OK without the individual adjustment lol


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

1054521247 said:


> how do i enable it with obdeleven? can you make the code in detail


Sorry all I have is VCDS and Carista, so im unsure of the steps of doing the coding that way. I am waiting on obdeleven to start shipping their new dongle for iOS support.
However with that being said, you should be able to follow the steps for the other values and change the new value I found yesterday. 



jimothy cricket said:


> So let me get this right. For about $15 you can simply install the new harnesses and switch the ambient lighting on by adjusting_ all_ the ambient lights through the infotainment system? If individual adjustment is preferred, you have to make VCDS changes...but I think I'm OK without the individual adjustment lol


Sorry No, you will need to do all of the coding to enable the lights in addition to the harness/fuse. I just didnt have the final bit to enable the roof "zone" it in the Ambient Lighting menu until yesterday.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> Sorry No, you will need to do all of the coding to enable the lights in addition to the harness/fuse. I just didnt have the final bit to enable the roof "zone" it in the Ambient Lighting menu until yesterday.


Well poo! Anyone in the Chicago-land area with VCDS that can help me with this? :laugh:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

SquarebackVR6, did you have to reset your ambient lights after install and coding?


Sent while on the run


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome finds everyone. Now I just need to verify that the main wiring is there, and actually order the harness and lights, since my 2019 didn't have the LED strips installed.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

alucinari said:


> Awesome finds everyone. Now I just need to verify that the main wiring is there, and actually order the harness and lights, since my 2019 didn't have the LED strips installed.


Crossing my fingers for you. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> SquarebackVR6, did you have to reset your ambient lights after install and coding?


Yeah, Once your done with all the coding, Do a reset of the "Ambient Lighting" in the reset menu in the dash. 



alucinari said:


> Awesome finds everyone. Now I just need to verify that the main wiring is there, and actually order the harness and lights, since my 2019 didn't have the LED strips installed.


Good Luck! I bought a cheap inspection camera off of amazon because I couldn't initially find my wiring. It was taped up way up toward the front of the headliner on the passenger side.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

In for more info and pics


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm hoping someone eventually does a diy youtube video. Pics are great, but seeing the steps make things way easier.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> Yeah, Once your done with all the coding, Do a reset of the "Ambient Lighting" in the reset menu in the dash.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck! I bought a cheap inspection camera off of amazon because I couldn't initially find my wiring. It was taped up way up toward the front of the headliner on the passenger side.


Good to know. I actually have to pull the headliner most of the way down anyway to clean up some broken glass (the sunroof was shattered by a rock a week ago), so that should give me more room to see around.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Does anyone know if this coding could be completed with the OBD11? I went to the dealer yesterday and even contacted VW of America. They refuse to turn them on for me even if I'm willing to pay for it? I bought my 2018 SEL Premium R in August. I just ordered and paid for the parts for $16.59. I'd really like to be able to activate these. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Michael


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm also wondering this. I got my SEL-P last August and the lights were disabled without a credit listed on the window sticker. Long story short I tried contacting VW and they aren't offering any help. If i order the parts, can I do the coding without VCDS and instead with a OBDeleven? I also have never dropped a headliner in a car so not sure how difficult that is... ugh.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

JODZ said:


> Does anyone know if this coding could be completed with the OBD11? I went to the dealer yesterday and even contacted VW of America. They refuse to turn them on for me even if I'm willing to pay for it? I bought my 2018 SEL Premium R in August. I just ordered and paid for the parts for $16.59. I'd really like to be able to activate these. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Michael





vw906 said:


> I'm also wondering this. I got my SEL-P last August and the lights were disabled without a credit listed on the window sticker. Long story short I tried contacting VW and they aren't offering any help. If i order the parts, can I do the coding without VCDS and instead with a OBDeleven? I also have never dropped a headliner in a car so not sure how difficult that is... ugh.




Yes it does work with obd11. I have the parts ordered and installed on my 2019 SEL-P, took me last then 40 minutes. ONE "issue" there is not an individual adjustment for the roof light had to use adjust all. 

Here is the code:

Originally Posted by jhonyquest97 View Post
For easy reference 

09 Control module-> security access code 31347-> adaptaton chanel:

IDE09732-ENG125649-Interior light: light configuration-Panoramaschiebedachbeleuchtung, installed 
ENG126649-ENG126881-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_groups-pa_verbauinfo_gruppe_4, single-color 
ENG128379-ENG128424-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_einzeladresse_slave_12, 12 
ENG128379-ENG128421-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_einzeladresse_slave_11, 11 
ENG128379-ENG128423-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_fehlerort_slave_11, 18 
ENG128379-ENG128426-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_fehlerort_slave_12, 23 
ENG128379-ENG128422-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_verbauinfo_slave_11, installed
ENG128379-ENG128425-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_verbauinfo_slave_12, installed


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

1054521247 said:


> Yes it does work with obd11. I have the parts ordered and installed on my 2019 SEL-P, took me last then 40 minutes. ONE "issue" there is not an individual adjustment for the roof light had to use adjust all.
> 
> Here is the code:
> 
> ...


I have it all working, including the individual lighting adjustments. There's 1 more that has to be adjusted. I'll post it when I get home. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> Yes it does work with obd11. I have the parts ordered and installed on my 2019 SEL-P, took me last then 40 minutes. ONE "issue" there is not an individual adjustment for the roof light had to use adjust all.
> 
> Here is the code:
> 
> ...



This is my solution. Working 100%. If you need add sunroof menu to MIB, please change 09 Control module adaptation:
IDE11477-ENG128661-Interior lighting: parameter-p_ambientelicht_verbauinformation_HMI_3, 1000


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Yep, that's it

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

Did you guys do the work yourself? Trying to figure out the easiest way to get the headliner down. I saw someone mention you need to remove both visors and the upper center console... is this just the plastic piece with the lights in it? I was looking through the pdf someone else posted earlier but it seems like there are a lot of extra steps that aren't needed.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

vw906 said:


> Did you guys do the work yourself? Trying to figure out the easiest way to get the headliner down. I saw someone mention you need to remove both visors and the upper center console... is this just the plastic piece with the lights in it? I was looking through the pdf someone else posted earlier but it seems like there are a lot of extra steps that aren't needed.


I just pulled carefully the headliner down with my hands right at the moonroof by center. My wires were tapped together towards the passenger side. Plug the inline fuses in and the one end of the fuse wire gets plugged into the blue connectors in the roof frame. Really simple. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

Ahh, so you didn't remove anything and it still came down enough to get in there? Good to know.


----------



## nickn066 (Sep 22, 2018)

I got this working with on screen control in my 2019 SEL-P, it has a build date of 10/18, had the light bars but nothing connected. Got the harnesses for $10 and spent about 30 minutes getting it installed. I didn't have to remove the visor or oh **** handles, just pulled it down a bit, the plugs where pretty reasonable to get to. 

I think this was a good change for 30 minutes and $10


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

I got the harness and all but I can't get the headliner down. It's very tight. Can someone please post a quick youtube video on how to get the headliner down enough to access the cables.

Mines also 2019 sel-p with 10/18 manufacturing date. Bars are there.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

nickn066 said:


> I got this working with on screen control in my 2019 SEL-P, it has a build date of 10/18, had the light bars but nothing connected. Got the harnesses for $10 and spent about 30 minutes getting it installed. I didn't have to remove the visor or oh **** handles, just pulled it down a bit, the plugs where pretty reasonable to get to.
> 
> I think this was a good change for 30 minutes and $10


Did you have to pull the headliner down? When I saw that I too had the bars I could easily see the connectors in the corners of the pano. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## nickn066 (Sep 22, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you have to pull the headliner down? When I saw that I too had the bars I could easily see the connectors in the corners of the pano.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


I pulled it down right around the sunroof controls, maybe had an inch/inch and a half of working room, but was enough to get the wires


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Does anyone else have a 2019 that didn't come with the LED strips installed at all? Or did I get an oddball?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

alucinari said:


> Does anyone else have a 2019 that didn't come with the LED strips installed at all? Or did I get an oddball?


When is your build date?


Sent while on the run


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

alucinari said:


> Does anyone else have a 2019 that didn't come with the LED strips installed at all? Or did I get an oddball?


I've read that many 2019's have the connectors, but no led strips...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> When is your build date?


Dec 2018


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

alucinari said:


> Dec 2018


If I recall correctly off the top of my head it’s September 2018. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## alvarocastrof (Jul 17, 2019)

1054521247 said:


> how do i enable it with obdeleven? can you make the code in detail



that way..

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...yourself&p=112696401&viewfull=1#post112696401



ZERO815 said:


> I can add the option in my GTI MIB2 via OBDeleven.
> 
> 09 Central Electrics
> Adaptation
> ...


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

So no one's gonna add a video picture for tips and tricks on the headliner removal to access the wiring??


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

theACN said:


> So no one's gonna add a video picture for tips and tricks on the headliner removal to access the wiring??


Probably not. Read previous pages. Everyone says it's easy. Do it.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

alucinari said:


> Does anyone else have a 2019 that didn't come with the LED strips installed at all? Or did I get an oddball?


I just checked my 19, build date 01/19 and it does not have the led bars. 

I was getting ready to run over to the dealership and pick up the harnesses, glad I double checked.


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

jimothy cricket said:


> Probably not. Read previous pages. Everyone says it's easy. Do it.


Wow that's helpful. Thank you Sir :thumbup:


----------



## Mk7gti27 (Aug 11, 2019)

I reinstalled mine with an Autel scanner...all the same codes were there like with vag 

09 Control module-> security access code 31347-> adaptaton chanel:
IDE09732-ENG125649-Interior light: light configuration-Panoramaschiebedachbeleuchtung, installed ENG126649-ENG126881-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_groups-pa_verbauinfo_gruppe_4, single-color ENG128379-ENG128424-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_einzeladresse_slave_12, 12 
ENG128379-ENG128421-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_einzeladresse_slave_11, 11 
ENG128379-ENG128423-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_fehlerort_slave_11, 18 
ENG128379-ENG128426-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_fehlerort_slave_12, 23 
ENG128379-ENG128422-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_verbauinfo_slave_11, installed 
ENG128379-ENG128425-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_verbauinfo_slave_12, installed

I was pulling my hair out until I found this post...those error addresses were throwing me off. My question is where does this info come from...how does one know to set say slave 12 to 28?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Mk7gti27 said:


> I reinstalled mine with an Autel scanner...all the same codes were there like with vag
> 
> 09 Control module-> security access code 31347-> adaptaton chanel:
> IDE09732-ENG125649-Interior light: light configuration-Panoramaschiebedachbeleuchtung, installed ENG126649-ENG126881-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_groups-pa_verbauinfo_gruppe_4, single-color ENG128379-ENG128424-ambient_lighting_lin_slaves_modules-pa_einzeladresse_slave_12, 12
> ...


Every LED with LIN bus has group number and adress. Sunroof LED has group 4, adress 11 and 12.


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

*Don't hate me.*

Please not judgement for this, but I have read all 16 pages of this and my head is spinning. 

I just bought a CPO 18 Tiguan SEL. I pick it up in a couple days, and I'm just wondering;

Do you think it will have this? And if I don't do you think I should push the dealer to check and see if I can get it done?

I work for BMW, we have our sky lounge and I know that this is NOTHING like that, but this would be such a cool thing to have. I love features like this, even though it's extremely minor.


----------



## German18t (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello, I have a tiguan my19 (delivered in July 2019), I do not have the LEDs installed but the references are 5NA947219A (left) and 5NA947220A (right), I have tried to code it with obdeleven but it leaves me with an error bus data 5 (error code u150000) surely the coding of module 09 varies somewhat. Where could you compare the complete coding with another car with the lights running?
I'm sorry for my English, I'm from Spain


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

German18t said:


> Hello, I have a tiguan my19 (delivered in July 2019), I do not have the LEDs installed but the references are 5NA947219A (left) and 5NA947220A (right), I have tried to code it with obdeleven but it leaves me with an error bus data 5 (error code u150000) surely the coding of module 09 varies somewhat. Where could you compare the complete coding with another car with the lights running?
> I'm sorry for my English, I'm from Spain


I'm not sure what VW did in European market but in US they did not run wires to the LED modules. So you need to rewire everything first and then code it.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

*Found something interesting*

I opened glove box compartment to inspect the air filter and found unplugged 2 pin connector next to the fan housing. 
I'm wondering if this connector is related to roof ambient light. Just curious to see if anyone has an idea...
Few weeks ago I peaked above the headliner and saw that ambient LED modules are also unplugged (no wires going there).

2019 SEL Production Date 10/2018


----------



## German18t (Aug 18, 2019)

Yes, I did the wiring until the LEDs, luckily the installation comes to the black connector where the central ceiling lights, so simply bearing positive, negative and line is quite easy, but the coding must be wrong


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

I have the LED modules, but I couldn't find the wiring to connect them to. Production 10/18.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

nickn066 said:


> I pulled it down right around the sunroof controls, maybe had an inch/inch and a half of working room, but was enough to get the wires


Nickn066, tried today and while I can see the the connectors that the part would hook into on the passenger side, I didn’t see any available on the driver side. I do see where the same number and color matching cables run from the passenger side deeper in on the driver side but can’t determine how or where I’d connect the inline fuse up on the driver side. Would love to see how you got it all connected up. I wasn’t going to half-ass the install on the passenger side and leave the driver side not working. Thoughts? Pics of your finished product of the inline fuses being installed on the driver side?

Thanks!


Sent while on the run


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Big thanks to Nic and techs at Herzog Meier for getting my factory "delete" up and working. Mine was one that came with the "credit" so could not do under the recall. No matter, told them I would pay for it and so they got it all working. Nice to be one of the few on the road that it's working


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

christophe15 said:


> Big thanks to Nic and techs at Herzog Meier for getting my factory "delete" up and working. Mine was one that came with the "credit" so could not do under the recall. No matter, told them I would pay for it and so they got it all working. Nice to be one of the few on the road that it's working<img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


If you don’t mind me asking, how much did it cost? I’d imagine if VW was willing to do this for the credit cost a lot of people would jump at it.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

> If you don’t mind me asking, how much did it cost? I’d imagine if VW was willing to do this for the credit cost a lot of people would jump at it.


yeah, the credit did not cover it, it will depend on your shop and what they want to charge. Have them just follow the repair process in the recall for the hardware, use the coding posted in this thread and will be good to go. I think they charged me 3.5 hours for the job.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Done and done! Successful installation without dropping the headliner (visor clips are a bitch, could get them out of the roof) i just removed the center overhead console and pried it down far enough and used long needlenose pliers to un tape the plugs since i couldnt get my hands in there.

Ordered the harnesses, programmed with obdeleven, voila.

Thanks to everyone in this thread that provided the info.

Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mc7719 said:


> Done and done! Successful installation without dropping the headliner (visor clips are a bitch, could get them out of the roof) i just removed the center overhead console and pried it down far enough and used long needlenose pliers to un tape the plugs since i couldnt get my hands in there.
> 
> Ordered the harnesses, programmed with obdeleven, voila.
> 
> ...


Build date? I could easily see and find the passenger side connector since it was less than half a finger length from the front of the headliner but couldn’t find or maybe see the driver side connector. Granted I pulled the headliner down, didn’t go your route. Was the driver side connector farther back? Curious since I have the parts. Thanks!


Sent while on the run


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Build date? I could easily see and find the passenger side connector since it was less than half a finger length from the front of the headliner but couldn’t find or maybe see the driver side connector. Granted I pulled the headliner down, didn’t go your route. Was the driver side connector farther back? Curious since I have the parts. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Yes, the driver side plug was further in, towards windshield. Made for tough reach since I only had about 2" of space to work in.

Build date, says 07/18 on the sticker inside the door.

Picture doesn't do it justice, and it is reflecting off the sunroof so it looks double.









Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mc7719 said:


> Yes, the driver side plug was further in, towards windshield. Made for tough reach since I only had about 2" of space to work in.
> 
> Build date, says 07/18 on the sticker inside the door.
> 
> ...


Awesome and thank you! My buddy and didn’t look that far back and honestly couldn’t make out things that far in. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## ProjectOrac1e (Jun 12, 2018)

I have a 2019 Tiguan SEL-P made in 09/2018. How do I know if I have the wiring down the a-pillar or not? Is there a way to check without removing the headliner and a-pillar? I read in this thread that some have only the LED bars and no wiring, and others with 2019's have the bars and wiring and can easily turn it back on.


----------



## Kaisme (Sep 16, 2019)

*Need Help.*

I have a 2018 Tiguan R-Line and I was able to get my sunroof lights working again, followed all your guys wonderful long coding info 😁. But now I’m running into a issue with VW. Apparently VW said my vehicle didn’t fall under the original recall because it was disabled from the factory. So today I went in to VW to try and purchase the inline fuses etc but they won’t sell it to me, as “it’s for recall vehicles only”. Does anyone have a source on where I can purchase these items? I can’t get them anywhere in Canada and I’ve tried 2 dealerships in the USA but they won’t send me the parts even though you punch the numbers into the online catalog and they come up.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kaisme said:


> I have a 2018 Tiguan R-Line and I was able to get my sunroof lights working again, followed all your guys wonderful long coding info . But now I’m running into a issue with VW. Apparently VW said my vehicle didn’t fall under the original recall because it was disabled from the factory. So today I went in to VW to try and purchase the inline fuses etc but they won’t sell it to me, as “it’s for recall vehicles only”. Does anyone have a source on where I can purchase these items? I can’t get them anywhere in Canada and I’ve tried 2 dealerships in the USA but they won’t send me the parts even though you punch the numbers into the online catalog and they come up.


Ordered mine from vortex parts



Sent while on the run


----------



## Kaisme (Sep 16, 2019)

*Thanks!*

Tried ordering from them online, looks like everything went through. Just waiting on confirmation to see if it will actually ship.🤞🏻

QUOTE=Reihenmotor5;113717091]Ordered mine from vortex parts



Sent while on the run[/QUOTE]


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

Took mine to the dealer last week and they did it for me, took about a hour and half.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

yoffer said:


> Took mine to the dealer last week and they did it for me, took about a hour and half.


Did your vehicle fall under the recall? If not, how much did they charge you to hook up the in-line fuses that people have been purchasing to install on their own?


Sent while on the run


----------



## Kaisme (Sep 16, 2019)

*Parts shipped! Yay!*



Kaisme said:


> Tried ordering from them online, looks like everything went through. Just waiting on confirmation to see if it will actually ship.🤞🏻
> 
> QUOTE=Reihenmotor5;113717091]Ordered mine from vortex parts
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Just bought a brand new 2019 today, Highline r-line package, the works and was surprised to find out there were no working pano lights....found this thread and now I'm really confused....guess I'll have to talk to my dealer and see if they know anything otherwise I might just be part of that group of 2019's with no lights...I'll have to have a look and see if the wiring or strip is even in there. Mine was just built so I'm guessing its Sept/Oct 2019 build date.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

mattchatr said:


> Just bought a brand new 2019 today, Highline r-line package, the works and was surprised to find out there were no working pano lights....found this thread and now I'm really confused....guess I'll have to talk to my dealer and see if they know anything otherwise I might just be part of that group of 2019's with no lights...I'll have to have a look and see if the wiring or strip is even in there. Mine was just built so I'm guessing its Sept/Oct 2019 build date.


Its very simple

From VW prospective 2018 officially came with ambient lights:
2018 had working lights which were recalled. At first dealer just unplugged them. Later they recalled again to add inline fuse and re enable them.

From VW prospective 2019 did NOT come with ambient lights, but:
2019 very early models were just unplugged in factory or by the dealer before the sale to a customer. Very small batch

2019 little later production(mostly cars made in 2018). No wiring harness from factory but the LED strip is still present. I guess they had some pano roof assemblies to get rid off.

2019 late production. No wiring harness no led strips

Looks VW decided not to bring back the lights for 2020.

Im not sure what the dealer will help you with. You have 2019 it was not suppose to come with lights, period. The information above is just insider info provided by forum members


Sent from rotary phone


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

So I'm in Canada. 2018 Highline R-line.

Test drove the car a day before taking delivery, lights were on. The next day, taking delivery, they were turned off - so I asked if this was part of the recall and they said yes, and that a fix would be available. 

1 year later, no word from dealer, so I asked during service and they said no campaigns were showing for my vehicle, and to call VW. I called VW and they offered to send me a $150 visa to use at VW dealerships.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

2019 Tiguan build 10/2018. Wiring and LED strips were present just not connected.
Purchased parts from this recall and enabled with VCDS. :thumbup:
https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCRIT-18V467-9826.pdf


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> 2019 Tiguan build 10/2018. Wiring and LED strips were present just not connected.
> Purchased parts from this recall and enabled with VCDS. :thumbup:
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCRIT-18V467-9826.pdf


Were you able to get it working? My buddy and I could see the connector on the passenger side, but couldn’t see/reach the driver side. From this thread it appears it’s tucked pretty far up on the driver side. Just haven’t gotten around to a second attempt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Were you able to get it working? My buddy and I could see the connector on the passenger side, but couldn’t see/reach the driver side. From this thread it appears it’s tucked pretty far up on the driver side. Just haven’t gotten around to a second attempt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I followed the recall exactly(aka removed lot of parts) so I had plenty of room to work. But I think connectors could have been reached without removing everything.
Connectors were taped with a thick cloth tape to existing wires. 
Here is a picture of the passenger connector. The driver side is little bit further back, sorry I dont have picture of that. Again I had plenty of room to work with.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Earlier in the thread someone mentioned they pulled the headliner down in the front and able to reach the connectors. The passenger side was easy, but not the driver side. We could get the front down a couple inches, but that driver side was unreachable. Bought longer needle nose to do the job, but haven’t gotten around to trying again. Didn’t feel like removing everything in the doc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Earlier in the thread someone mentioned they pulled the headliner down in the front and able to reach the connectors. The passenger side was easy, but not the driver side. We could get the front down a couple inches, but that driver side was unreachable. Bought longer needle nose to do the job, but haven’t gotten around to trying again. Didn’t feel like removing everything in the doc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah better try with long needle nose pliers. You'll need all the special tools mentioned in the recall to remove everything.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

Because I bought my 2018 after they had already disabled the light... they charged my $273 to get this enabled. The reason they sited was because the window sticker had $150 credit on it due to the light being disabled.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Our 2019 arrives later this week, hoping the LEDs and wiring harness's are installed, but not holding my breath... 

Has anyone retrofitted the full setup after the fact? Found this thread post-purchase, and wasn't able to check. 

Cheers!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Our 2019 arrives later this week, hoping the LEDs and wiring harness's are installed, but not holding my breath...
> 
> Has anyone retrofitted the full setup after the fact? Found this thread post-purchase, and wasn't able to check.
> 
> Cheers!


Do you know your build date? If recently built the LED lights will more than likely not be present. 

I’ve included in my mods doc the steps at the bottom to the In Progress section with a link to the VW installation process of the recall parts needed for the 2018 models and some 2019 model owners that were lucky that they were part of the build. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1vgj...GTgvs80/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Late batch SEL-P 2019 here. Was super disappointed to see the LED lights missing from the roof. Was a great feature I was looking forward to when I was initially shopping for the car. Wish there was an easy retrofit but not holding out hope.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea later builds the LED strips were removed. Haven’t heard of anyone doing a full on retrofit, and even if there was one I’d stay away from it a 10’ pole knowing why they recalled in the first place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you know your build date? If recently built the LED lights will more than likely not be present.
> 
> I’ve included in my mods doc the steps at the bottom to the In Progress section with a link to the VW installation process of the recall parts needed for the 2018 models and some 2019 model owners that were lucky that they were part of the build.
> 
> ...


Yes my truck is a 03/2019 build date.

Going to look for the strips tomorrow but not holding out hope.

Cheers!

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not to burst your bubble, but I highly doubt they’ll be present. Hopefully you find them there though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonezulla (Feb 6, 2013)

I’m thinking of trying this soon. Anyone have any pointers? I’ve read you don’t need to remove everything in the manual but what should I remove? Center overhead console?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

took my recently purchased 2018 tig sel-p r line, to the dealer about this. They were able to switch the LEDs on ( they were off when i got the car ) for no charge


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Stonezulla said:


> I’m thinking of trying this soon. Anyone have any pointers? I’ve read you don’t need to remove everything in the manual but what should I remove? Center overhead console?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just need to pull the headliner down, helps to have a friend for an extra set of hands. The connectors were back more than expected on mine when done compared to others, but once found, install the inline fuse that’s part of the recall, perform the coding and you’re good to go. 

My mod doc has the coding and the link to the recall with the parts needed and the steps to install. 









VCDS Mods 04092020.docx







tinyurl.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonezulla (Feb 6, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just need to pull the headliner down, helps to have a friend for an extra set of hands. The connectors were back more than expected on mine when done compared to others, but once found, install the inline fuse that’s part of the recall, perform the coding and you’re good to go.
> 
> My mod doc has the coding and the link to the recall with the parts needed and the steps to install.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply but I ended up doing this months ago. Extra long needle nose pliers helped a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Haha, yea you did, 2020 and I totally missed that part of the date. I needed the same to get to my driver side connector. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Its very simple
> 
> From VW prospective 2018 officially came with ambient lights:
> 2018 had working lights which were recalled. At first dealer just unplugged them. Later they recalled again to add inline fuse and re enable them.
> ...


So I have a weird situation. I just bought a CPO 2018 with 62 miles on it, that is correct, 62 miles!

It was put into service 12/21 and has the remainder of the factory warranty, 6 years from 12/21 plus 1 year of the CPO. The dealer said the only recall the did was the sunroof, but didn't tell me what it was.

So does this mean I should probably have this feature, the ambient lighting working with the fuse?


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

routan2010se said:


> So I have a weird situation. I just bought a CPO 2018 with 62 miles on it, that is correct, 62 miles!
> 
> It was put into service 12/21 and has the remainder of the factory warranty, 6 years from 12/21 plus 1 year of the CPO. The dealer said the only recall the did was the sunroof, but didn't tell me what it was.
> 
> So does this mean I should probably have this feature, the ambient lighting working with the fuse?


Congrats on the find. Hopefully you got a great deal! 

The short answer to your question is "Yes". But I believe even having the feature depends on the trim level and the manufacture date (ie. VW decided to stop putting some of the ambient lighting bits in once they identified the issue).

There are a number of documented issues and corrections with regards to the Tiguan's sunroof. The Service Department at the dealership you purchased it from should be able to pull a report with the details of all the recalls (performed and potentially outstanding) that apply to your vehicle based on your VIN. Not sure how it is in the US (I'm in Canada), but when I purchased my 2018 as a CPO, the dealership already performed the due diligence of bringing the vehicle up-to-date with all outstanding recalls before I took delivery.

For example, one recall performed before I picked up the car was to disable the ambient lighting (due to the whole catching fire thingy)...but then about a year later I received a notice in the mail that they had a fix, which I had performed right away, and was glad I did. It really looks great!


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

JimGravelle said:


> Congrats on the find. Hopefully you got a great deal!
> 
> The short answer to your question is "Yes". But I believe even having the feature depends on the trim level and the manufacture date (ie. VW decided to stop putting some of the ambient lighting bits in once they identified the issue).
> 
> ...


Thanks! Well with the car shortage I would say the deal was OK  Basically payed the same price as a used 2018 with 45,000 miles.

We do indeed have the feature, it was turned down all the way, so I was able to turn it up, its pretty nifty!


----------



## shawnfrazier (Apr 4, 2021)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Part of the problem is that we do not know exactly how they disable it. Therefore we do not know how to re-enable it. We do not know if there are any coding changes at all or if they just unplug a connector somewhere. More information is needed to know how to undo whatever the dealer has done.
> 
> Does anybody here know the specifics of this recall?
> 
> ...


Well you could take it down open up plastic plug spray electric cleaner let dry totally orhair dryer get totally dry take permtex in tube it's rubber sealant made liquid take a little in plug then plug together then coat whole plug with it totally let it dry by its self hanging down then dry put back plastic concel it stop problem totally or blow Dry it quickly over time moves f
Dryer back an forth when hard but small flexible putback this keeps water out totally


----------

